# Scoperte scientifiche della chiesa???



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

Visto che la discussione e' stata chiusa ed Alce dicevi questo:

_Con sto cazzo di concetto di zero nato nella cultura araba ci hanno un po' frantumato i maroni.
Si, ok, se so' 'nventati 'o zzero, ma li sono rimasti!
Nel senso:* nel corso dei secoli, pur nell'angusto grembo della chiesa  cattolica, moltissime scoperte si sono fatte, e molti scienziati hanno  potuto lavorare solo grazie alle sovvenzioni della chiesa (poi c'è chi  si è piegato ai compromessi e chi si è fatto scomunicare per difendere  la propria scienza, ma intanto le scoperte erano state fatte)*.
Nel mondo arabo il tutto è stato limitato, chiuso e indottrinato  esattamente come avrebbe voluto la chiesa, ma gli arabi sono stati più  efficienti in questo, ed hanno creato un mondo di sottomessi, mentre per  fortuna nel mondo cattolico ci si è potuti esprimere ben diversamente.
Conoscete qualche Giordano Bruno musulmano? No? Ma siete proprio convinti che non ce ne sia stati?         _

-----------------------------------------------------------------

scusa e quali sarebbero queste scoperte scientifiche ottenute da scienziati finanziati dalla chiesa o interni ad essa se la chiesa e la scienza costituisce un ossimoro? 

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ammetto di aver mangiato pesante stasera e la digestione non sta aiutando la mia memoria...perche' oltre l'astronomia/astrologia funzionale alla cosmogonia teologica, non ricordo altro....'rtacci dei peperoni fritti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (11 Gennaio 2011)

detto da un pirla..........

ma che stai a dì???????


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> detto da un pirla..........
> 
> ma che stai a dì???????
> 
> ...



tranquillo nun se parla de merda de lepre...:mrgreen:

ritorna sul divano a vede' la Maria... nel caso te famo un fischio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (11 Gennaio 2011)

Stermi' fai il bravo  non infierire  :mrgreen:


----------



## xfactor (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> tranquillo nun se parla de merda de lepre...:mrgreen:
> 
> ritorna sul divano a vede' la Maria... nel caso te famo un fischio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


aoooooo, vedo che te intendi de merda , visto che  guardi pure tu Mariaaa!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (12 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' fai il bravo  non infierire  :mrgreen:



Tranquilla Marì , prima deve connettere er neurone!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



( cosa farei seza smile? )


----------



## Amoremio (12 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> aoooooo, vedo che te intendi de merda , visto che guardi pure tu Mariaaa!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mariagiovanna o maria de filippi? :mexican:


----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2011)

avrà vinto la squadra bianca o la blu?:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> avrà vinto la squadra bianca o la blu?:mrgreen:


ci penso un attimo  :canna:


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Gennaio 2011)

Delle scoperte scientifiche ottenute dagli studiosi alle dipendenze della chiesa cattolica non faccio certo merito a questa, ma a loro.
Nel senso: dal medioevo, periodo in cui oramai il mondo arabo era già del tutto rincoglionito di islamismo e quindi oramai non produceva più nulla di buono, in Europa chi poteva studiare erano solo ecclesiastici od alcuni nobili, e pure questi sempre costantemente sotto il controllo della chiesa che si intrufolava in ogni cerchia signorile con la scusa di insegnare ai figli dei signori.
Malgrado lo stretto controllo, molti riuscirono a portare avanti studi di altissimo livello. In alcuni casi ci fu chi sottomise la scienza ai dettami dell'oscurantismo ecclesiastico, altri si immolarono in suo nome.
Molti, pur di ottenere i fondi per le proprie ricerche, si finsero devoti, e crearono false ricerche per nascondere il vero lavoro che la chiesa non avrebbe mai acconsentito, ma che alla fine inconsapevolmente finanziava.
L'Europa crebbe, allal facciaccia della chiesa, il mondo arabo morì sotto il fardello dell'islam.
Tutta la scienza attuale non sarebbe stata possibile nel mondo islamico, il quale in un antico passato ha creato indubbiamente alcune basi ancora attuali, ma poi si è tristemente addormentato. Ciò, ripeto, non per merito della chiesa, ma di coloro che in barba ad essa, e spesso col suo denaro, hanno realizzato la scienza moderna.

Che poi l'influenza religiosa da un canto ed economico/speculativa da un altro abbiano fatto un uso assurdo di quanto appreso, è un altro discorso.


----------



## cleo81 (12 Gennaio 2011)

Se fosse stato possibile, la Chiesa avrebbe tenuto tutti nell'ignoranza.
Per fortuna, non ci sono riusciti.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Delle scoperte scientifiche ottenute dagli studiosi alle dipendenze della chiesa cattolica non faccio certo merito a questa, ma a loro.
> Nel senso: dal medioevo, periodo in cui oramai il mondo arabo era già del tutto rincoglionito di islamismo e quindi oramai non produceva più nulla di buono, in Europa chi poteva studiare erano solo ecclesiastici od alcuni nobili, e pure questi sempre costantemente sotto il controllo della chiesa che si intrufolava in ogni cerchia signorile con la scusa di insegnare ai figli dei signori.
> Malgrado lo stretto controllo, molti riuscirono a portare avanti studi di altissimo livello. In alcuni casi ci fu chi sottomise la scienza ai dettami dell'oscurantismo ecclesiastico, altri si immolarono in suo nome.
> Molti, pur di ottenere i fondi per le proprie ricerche, si finsero devoti, e crearono false ricerche per nascondere il vero lavoro che la chiesa non avrebbe mai acconsentito, ma che alla fine inconsapevolmente finanziava.
> ...


Guarda che io premetto dicendo che se non ci fosse stata la chiesa la  scienza occidentale si sarebbe sviluppata molto ma molto prima....

Il  nostro medioevo specie per le popolazioni, fino al 1000 e' stata una  chiavica totale, mentre la chiesa possedeva 1/3 dell'Europa...

Solo  i monaci studiavano i testi classici e l'astronomia con la fissa di  trovare conferme alla bibbia, tacendo ed insabbiando i fallimenti  continui pero'.

Ti ripeto che manco i sovrani studiavano, erano  di una ignoranza totale demandando ai vescovi la gestione dei loro  regni..ma anche quasi tutti i papi lo erano...fu Carlo Magno a sentire  la necessita' di dare una istruzione generalizzata, quindi nell'800  sotto la spinta anche dell'apporto di conoscenze e tecnologie che gli  arabi portarono con le loro dominazioni secoli prima, altro che medioevo  arabo addormentato...:mrgreen:...si ottennero cosi' dagli arabi anche copie di testi antichi che invece furono imboscati e distrutti dai monaci..

Si arriva quindi al 1000 e si istituiscono le prime Universita' LAICHE, con la chiesa che borbotta e s'ingegna d'infiltrarsi...:mrgreen:

Infatti Bologna fu la prima e contagio' il mondo...li' si studiavano anche le scienze a differenza dei preti...

poi  si arriva alle crociate, ai commerci che necessitavano di gente che  sapesse far di conto e la chiesa stette a guardare i banchieri cristiani  che facevano concorrenza a quelli ebrei e con la serenissima passarono  anche in testa, dato che si accordavano col potere locale per fargli  requisire gli averi e sbatterli fuori, nonostante a loro fosse vietata l'usura  mentre agli ebrei la Torah la incentivasse....tanto in punto di morte  bastava che il banchiere cristiano si pentisse e magari lasciasse tutto  ai preti per ricandidarsi l'anima ed accedere al Paradiso....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..che ipocrite merdacce...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Nonostante  il dinamismo prodromo del Rinascimento che arrivera' a breve, la chiesa  continuava a tirare il freno a mano, tanto e' vero che e' emblematico  il fatto che nonostante si sapesse da Aristotele che la terra fosse  rotonda/sferica, seppur teoricamente, mentre Eratostene gia' nel 240  A.C., ripeto nel 240 A.C. avesse calcolato con estrema precisione il  diametro della sfera con uno scarto di una cinquantina di kilometri,  ancora ai tempi di Colombo la gente pensava fosse invece piatta, come  diceva la chiesetta....mentre invece i Vichinghi ci andarono ben prima  in America ed ai tempi di Colombo c'erano gia' mappe dettagliate anche  dell'emisfero sud.

Per me e' significativo anche, per suffragare  che la chiesa era all'esterno piu' sugli studi umanistici, che i Gesuiti, preti  guerrieri, fondati da Loyola in Spagna per accodarsi ai conquistadores  nella conquista delle anime delle terre nuove, si specializzarono  nell'insegnamento anche esterno come dottrina, mentre internamente  approfondivano in solitaria l'astronomia sempre per motivi teologici e  non puramente divulgativi, tanto che si spupazzarono e si spupazzano la  specola vaticana.

La scienza moderna si e' sviluppata solo  recentemente e senza la riforma protestante stava ancora al palo, sempre  grazie alla chiesa....poi  a me non sfugge il fatto che tutti i paesi,  anglosassoni in primis, che hanno aderito alla riforma, siano piu'  progrediti di noi ancora adesso visto che sta cazzo di chiesa ce la  ciucciamo solo noi...

delle staminali ne vogliamo parlare?

riassunto:

'ntoculo alle sottane e w Cetto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator, attento sulle istituzioni delle università, pensa che l'università di Bolgona nacque in un periodo e fu instituita molto ma molto tempo dopo. Tanto da essere la più antica università come attività, ma non la più antica istituita. Comunque molte università naquerò sotto territori amici della chiesa.
La chiesa sbaglia a volte ed è noto, ma anche tiene ferme certe derive che potrebbero arrivare con l'eccessivo laicismo e fiducia nella scienza.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator, attento sulle istituzioni delle università, pensa che l'università di Bolgona nacque in un periodo e fu instituita molto ma molto tempo dopo. Tanto da essere la più antica università come attività, ma non la più antica istituita. Comunque molte università naquerò sotto territori amici della chiesa.
> La chiesa sbaglia a volte ed è noto, ma anche tiene ferme certe derive che potrebbero arrivare con l'eccessivo laicismo e fiducia nella scienza.


Bologna e' nata nel 1088 da studenti laici e tale modello si diffuse in tutta europa con Parigi che divento' altro riferimento culturale e scientifico...

il grosso dei giganti degli scienziati moderni poi sono tutti nati in terre con la riforma a dimostrazione che la chiesa e' una zavorra...

loro insegnavano, ripeto piu' i classici come dottrina teologica e tutte le scienze (all'acqua di rose) le introdussero solo molto tempo dopo ...

Hai mai sentito parlare di scienza la chiesa con gli scienziati?

Io ogni tanto mi rivedo i filmati e me rimetto di buonumore...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Guarda che io premetto dicendo che se non ci fosse stata la chiesa la  scienza occidentale si sarebbe sviluppata molto ma molto prima....
> 
> Il  nostro medioevo specie per le popolazioni, fino al 1000 e' stata una  chiavica totale, mentre la chiesa possedeva 1/3 dell'Europa...
> 
> ...



Carlo Magno rimase analfabeta per la maggior parte della sua vita ed imparo' a leggere e scrivere solo verso la fine dei suoi anni :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Carlo Magno rimase analfabeta per la maggior parte della sua vita ed imparo' a leggere e scrivere solo verso la fine dei suoi anni :mrgreen:


 La storia si ripete sempre...sara' parente della stellazza...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La storia si ripete sempre...sara' parente della stellazza...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma la "stellazza" non ha la capa di Carlo Magno ... probabilmente lui soffriva di dislessia, almeno si dice/racconta  e aveva frequentazioni migliori della stellazza  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la "stellazza" non ha la capa di Carlo Magno ... probabilmente lui soffriva di dislessia, almeno si dice/racconta  e aveva frequentazioni migliori della stellazza  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


La capa no, pero' il **** si'....mi consenta...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2011)

Stermi' l'hai visto questo?

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=108998#post108998


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Visto che la discussione e' stata chiusa ed Alce dicevi questo:
> 
> _Con sto cazzo di concetto di zero nato nella cultura araba ci hanno un po' frantumato i maroni._
> _Si, ok, se so' 'nventati 'o zzero, ma li sono rimasti!_
> ...


 La Chiesa ha sostenuto economicamente lo sviluppo dell'industria, in particolare la lavorazione dei metalli preziosi, del legno e delle pietre. Inoltre ha contribuito alle scuole e università come le conosciamo oggi, all'istruzione dei medici.

Da lì sono saltati fuori diverse cose scientificamente utili fino al giorno di oggi.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' l'hai visto questo?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?p=108998#post108998


no, poi lo guardo...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Gennaio 2011)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Se fosse stato possibile, la Chiesa avrebbe tenuto tutti nell'ignoranza.
> *Per fortuna, ci sono riusciti*.


FYP :rotfl:


----------



## cleo81 (12 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> FYP :rotfl:


AHHAHAHHAHAH :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La Chiesa ha sostenuto economicamente lo sviluppo dell'industria, in particolare la lavorazione dei metalli preziosi, del legno e delle pietre. Inoltre ha contribuito alle scuole e università come le conosciamo oggi, all'istruzione dei medici.
> 
> Da lì sono saltati fuori diverse cose scientificamente utili fino al giorno di oggi.


Se ti riferisci al sostegno arrivato all'industria tramite i banchieri cristiani, mi pare un po' tirata per i capelli la proprieta' transitiva...:mrgreen:

e poi contribuito o fondato dopo che altri avevano messo in piedi istituzioni che potevano diventare autonome ed incontrollabili al loro potere, ti pare un loro merito o demerito?

e che imboscassero e distruggessero testi scomodi come il sapere gia' che la terra non fosse piatta, lo ritieni un pettegolezzo???

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci al sostegno arrivato tramite i banchieri cristiani, mi pare un po' tirata per i capelli la proprieta' transitiva...
> 
> e poi contribuito o fondando dopo che altri avevano messo in piedi istituzioni che potevano diventare autonome ed incontrollabili al loro potere, ti pare un loro merito o demerito?
> 
> ...


 Qualunque cosa hanno sostenuta, era sempre allo scopo di accrescere il potere proprio e al danno della popolazione. Mai per altri motivi.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa hanno sostenuta, era sempre allo scopo di accrescere il potere proprio e al danno della popolazione. Mai per altri motivi.


Certo, solo che dobbiamo metterci d'accordo sull'influenza del pensiero scientifico che abbiano potuto esercitare non solo in Italia ma in tutta Europa in 2000 anni, quindi globalmente, senza prendere soltanto eventuali micro finestre temporali.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Gennaio 2011)

Stermi, vorrei che capissi che io non sto dando alcun merito alla chiesa, se non quello di non essere riuscita del tutto nel suo progetto oscurantista, ed avendo quindi lasciato del tutto involontariamente spazio alla ricerca. L'islam invece ci è riuscito benissimo. I testi portati in Europa in passato non erano contemporanei dell'epoca, ma molto, molto più antichi.

In buona sostanza: fede (di qualsiasi tipo, compresa quella politica)= oscurantismo e rallentamento intellettuale.

Certo è, purtroppo, che molta scienza si è evoluta "grazie" alle guerre......


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Delle scoperte scientifiche ottenute dagli studiosi alle dipendenze della chiesa cattolica non faccio certo merito a questa, ma a loro.
> Nel senso: dal medioevo, periodo in cui oramai il mondo arabo era già del tutto rincoglionito di islamismo e quindi oramai non produceva più nulla di buono, in Europa chi poteva studiare erano solo ecclesiastici od alcuni nobili, e pure questi sempre costantemente sotto il controllo della chiesa che si intrufolava in ogni cerchia signorile con la scusa di insegnare ai figli dei signori.
> Malgrado lo stretto controllo, molti riuscirono a portare avanti studi di altissimo livello. In alcuni casi ci fu chi sottomise la scienza ai dettami dell'oscurantismo ecclesiastico, altri si immolarono in suo nome.
> Molti, pur di ottenere i fondi per le proprie ricerche, si finsero devoti, e crearono false ricerche per nascondere il vero lavoro che la chiesa non avrebbe mai acconsentito, ma che alla fine inconsapevolmente finanziava.
> ...


Bellissimo post.
Per esempio, il ruolo dei monaci amanuensi?
Quali istituzioni si premunirono di raccogliere tutto il "sapere" durante le invasioni barbariche?
Ma riconosciamo pure il merito agli studiosi arabi eh?
Averroè e company.
Solo che l'Islam...non ha prodotto certo benessere e ricchezza, se non grazie al saprofitismo ( invadere e razziare) e poi con il petrolio. Abbiamo un bellissimo esempio con l'Iran, paese moderno...con lo Scià, finito come sappiamo.
Mi pare ma non sono sicuro, che Levi-Strauss, Drukheim, e Weber abbiano cercato di sondare il rapporto tra professione religiosa, e sviluppo sociale. Secondo Weber il protestantesimo è quello che ha portato i frutti migliori. Di fatto i paesi più ricchi d'Europa non sono atei, ma protestanti.
Vero poi che so...la Palestina.
Cioè gli ebrei quando hanno iniziato a tornare là...hanno trovato una nazione palestinese evoluta? O 4 beduini nel deserto? 
Come mai gli ebrei con i Kibbuz...sono riusciti a far fruttare quella terra e i palestinesi no?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Se fosse stato possibile, la Chiesa avrebbe tenuto tutti nell'ignoranza.
> Per fortuna, non ci sono riusciti.


Non è così.
Vediamola dal loro punto di vista empirico.
Devi sapere che una volta i seminari erano strapieni.
Entrare in seminario significava poter studiare a gratis.
In cambio se poi quella era la tua strada diventavi sacerdote.
Ovvio solo i figli dei ricchi andavano al liceo.
Ma anche nei nostri paesi...le medie si facevano alla scuola parrocchiale.

Poi per fortuna lo stato italiano si è organizzato e sono nate le scuole medie pubbliche.
Non penso che l'ignoranza fosse ritenuto un valore, ma piuttosto che il sapere un'insidia.
O meglio se hai bisogno di un popolo di lavoratori, è importante che imparino un mestiere, più che a leggere e a scrivere.
In tempi, in cui giustamente, si diceva che la religione è l'oppio dei popoli, in tempi in cui l'opposizione alla chiesa era molto forte, nel 1850 e rotti...insomma ai tempi di Cavour...non è da sottovalutare l'opera di San Giovanni Bosco...volta a tirar fuori dall'ignoranza e dalla strada i ragazzi.

La Chiesa si basa tante volte su dogmi.
Ossia verità date che puoi accettare per fede, ma che non puoi dimostrare.
Ovvio che questo atteggiamento non può essere accettato da uno scienziato.
Penso che il caso più clamoroso sia stato quello di Galileo Galilei e il sole che non gira intorno alla terra.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sterminator, attento sulle istituzioni delle università, pensa che l'università di Bolgona nacque in un periodo e fu instituita molto ma molto tempo dopo. Tanto da essere la più antica università come attività, ma non la più antica istituita. Comunque molte università naquerò sotto territori amici della chiesa.
> La chiesa sbaglia a volte ed è noto, ma anche tiene ferme certe derive che potrebbero arrivare con l'eccessivo laicismo e fiducia nella scienza.


Infatti a me non ha mai stupito...l'anticlericalismo storico degli emiliani...insomma...stateci voi sotto lo stato della chiesa...eh?
Era molto esoso con i suoi figli.
Ma fatalità certi scienziati e certi prelati avevano un amico comune: Aristotele.
La scienza moderna, a mio avviso è progredita, grazie all'intuizione di un metodo. Che appunto contrastava quello Aristotelico. 
Galileo per la sua intelligenza, ebbe appunto rogne, con la Chiesa.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Stermi, vorrei che capissi che io non sto dando alcun merito alla chiesa*, se non quello di non essere riuscita del tutto nel suo progetto oscurantista, ed avendo quindi lasciato del tutto involontariamente spazio alla ricerca. L'islam invece ci è riuscito benissimo. I testi portati in Europa in passato non erano contemporanei dell'epoca, ma molto, molto più antichi.
> 
> In buona sostanza: fede (di qualsiasi tipo, compresa quella politica)= oscurantismo e rallentamento intellettuale.
> 
> Certo è, purtroppo, che molta scienza si è evoluta "grazie" alle guerre......


Ma io ti ho capito, contesto solo il fatto che la chiesa abbia dei meriti seppur involontari nello sviluppo del pensiero scientifico, perche' io non li ho scoperti avendo trovato solo insabbiamenti o peggio......

il discorso e' da fare su tutti i 2000 anni ripeto e non soltanto su micro periodi perche' altrimenti io mi sposto all'oggi a cui sarei piu' interessato e vedo come rema contro sulle staminali, 194 e compagnia cantando...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bellissimo post.
> Per esempio, il ruolo dei monaci amanuensi?
> Quali istituzioni si premunirono di raccogliere tutto il "sapere" durante le invasioni barbariche?
> Ma riconosciamo pure il merito agli studiosi arabi eh?
> ...


Dovremmo analizzare il progresso scientifico e non anche il pil procapite, perche' una nazione atea come la russia aveva fino all'89 un'accademia delle scienze (specialmente matematici) con i controcoglioni visto che se li sono accaparrati poi americani ed israeliani...

e gli stessi ebrei dei kibbuz provenivano anche da li' ove gia' avevano acquisito quel tipo di organizzazione...


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dovremmo analizzare il progresso scientifico e non anche il pil procapite, perche' una nazione atea come la russia aveva fino all'89 un'accademia delle scienze (specialmente matematici) con i controcoglioni visto che se li sono accaparrati poi americani ed israeliani...
> 
> e gli stessi ebrei dei kibbuz provenivano anche da li' ove gia' avevano acquisito quel tipo di organizzazione...


Certo ma c'è da chiedersi come mai gli scienziati che sono riusciti a scappare dai paesi comunisti hanno chiesto l'asilo politico altrove. Parlaci dei risultati che ci devono essere, altrimenti gulag.
Parlaci di quella volta che Stalin si intestardì di far passare per forza una nave sopra la Siberia, e gli ingegneri non potevano dire che era fisicamente e materialmente impossibile farcela.
Gli ebrei comunque piaccia o non piaccia, sono sempre stati un popolo intelligentissimo. 
Certo nei Kibbuz ed inIsraele andarono solo gli ebrei poveri.
I ricchi, sono sempre stati al loro posto, fidati...e continuano a godersi il loro denaro. 
Certo non tolgo nulla alla capacità scientifica sovietica...furono i primi a mandare un cane nello spazio...
Ma come mai stermì...poi furono gli usa...a impadronirsi dello spazio? 
Una volta ho chiesto a Lazar Berman come mai lui lasciò il suo paese. Mi disse..." A me è andata bene! Dato il mio talento non potevo certo morire di fame!". Ma se decidevano che tu dovevi essere un artista di successo, lo decideva il partito per te. 
Nessun scienziato ha mai lavorato bene sotto un regime. Mai.

E poi storicamente...tante scoperte scientifiche...sono venute per caso...non per forti investimenti su ricerche e studi...per caso...per semplici intuizioni di uomini particolarmente intelligenti.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Certo ma c'è da chiedersi come mai gli scienziati che sono riusciti a scappare dai paesi comunisti hanno chiesto l'asilo politico altrove.* Parlaci dei risultati che ci devono essere, altrimenti gulag.
> Parlaci di quella volta che Stalin si intestardì di far passare per forza una nave sopra la Siberia, e gli ingegneri non potevano dire che era fisicamente e materialmente impossibile farcela.
> Gli ebrei comunque piaccia o non piaccia, sono sempre stati un popolo intelligentissimo.
> Certo nei Kibbuz ed inIsraele andarono solo gli ebrei poveri.
> ...


Ma che c'azzecca?:mrgreen:

Io ti faccio notare comunque che sotto la guerra fredda si e' fatto di ogni e se fossero state schiappe, gli Usa le avrebbero lasciate tranquillamente li'...proprio come fecero con Von Braun&C prima della fine della seconda guerra mondiale , neh?...:mrgreen:..

che dici ci sarebbero arrivati lo stesso nello spazio, poi?...:mrgreen:

ed anche di Fermi e della loro bomba atomica ne vogliamo parlare?:mrgreen:

ora al di la' di farti notare che i problemi sono stati commessi nell'applicazione del comunismo e non nel comunismo in se' tanto e' vero che anche i tuoi amici in italia lo richiedono e lo applicano a loro vantaggio, la tua musa ispiratrice Usa&getta cosa ha di che vantarsi se il frutto del suo progresso scientifico/tecnologico non e' autoctono ma ottenuto razziando le capocce di mezzo mondo?

La noti la differenza?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

comunque stiamo sul pezzo...2000 anni di successi scientifici e tecnologici della chiesa cattolica...denghiu'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che c'azzecca?:mrgreen:
> 
> Io ti faccio notare comunque che sotto la guerra fredda si e' fatto di ogni e se fossero state schiappe, gli Usa le avrebbero lasciate tranquillamente li'...proprio come fecero con Von Braun&C prima della fine della seconda guerra mondiale , neh?...:mrgreen:..
> 
> ...


 
La scienza nell'Unione Sovietica crebbe solo laddove non si scontrava con i grossolani meccanismi del regime. Menti eccelse e grandi idee si trovarono a viaggiare su carri tirati da buoi anziché su vie privilegiate rapide ed efficienti.
I burocrati, i commissari politici furono proprio coloro che dettarono l'arretratezza della tecnologia sovietica rispetto a quella occidentale, grazie anche al fatto che gli Stati Uniti, comunque, avevano costante contatto con la scienza europea, mentre l'Urss si trovava ad usare il sistema dello spionaggio scientifico. Esempio ne fu tristemente Chernobyl, centrale nucleare costruita sulla base di vecchissimi progetti americani. Quando Chernobyl venne costruita le equivalenti USA erano già in via di smantellamento da anni proprio a causa della loro pericolosità.
Resta che se vogliamo mettere puramente USA contro puramente Urss, la lotta è dura:
nel 2001 venne varato il progetto Mars Odissey da parte della Nasa, e le prime sonde che partirono per il pianeta rosso si trovarono a fare una fine barbina (si persero o si schiantarono). Chiacchierando con un amico scienziato che da molti anni lavora in USA, gli chiesi secondo lui come mai è potuto succedere, e lui mi rispose:
"per forza, sono morti tutti!"
"tutti chi?!"
"Gli scienziati europei fuggiti in USA da nazismo! Hanno messo quel progetto in mano a scienziati americani, e questo è il risultato: una sonda che costa miliardi viene dotata di due programmi che si occupano del pilotaggio e che devono interagire. Il problema è che uno era stato progettato su base metrica, l'altro in pollici, ed invece di fare la conversione a terra, gli hanno installato un convertitore. Beh..... non ha funzonato.
Chissà come mai dopo quegli eventi il progetto è stato messo in mano a scienziati prevalentemente indiani ed europei......."

Comunque Stermi, torno a ripetere: nessun merito scientifico alla chiesa, ma neppure, e tantomeno al mondo islamico.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La scienza nell'Unione Sovietica crebbe solo laddove non si scontrava con i grossolani meccanismi del regime. Menti eccelse e grandi idee si trovarono a viaggiare su carri tirati da buoi anziché su vie privilegiate rapide ed efficienti.
> 
> *Ma stai parlando dei nostri ricercatori?*...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Va bene, e' solo nostra l'algebra, la chimica, la filosofia, il cous cous...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va bene, e' solo nostra l'algebra, la chimica, la filosofia, il cous cous...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Che palle Stermy!!!!!
Ok, vabbbeeeeeneeee, in passato (lontano lontano), per lo più prima di Maometto, il mondo arabo ha dato notevoli apporti alla conoscenza umana, ok.
MASISONOFERMATILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!! 
DA SECOLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!

Ed il mondo islamico attualmente usa solo ed esclusivamente tecnologia che si è sviluppata al di fuori, ben al di fuori del mondo islamico, cazzo!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La scienza nell'Unione Sovietica crebbe solo laddove non si scontrava con i grossolani meccanismi del regime. Menti eccelse e grandi idee si trovarono a viaggiare su carri tirati da buoi anziché su vie privilegiate rapide ed efficienti.
> I burocrati, i commissari politici furono proprio coloro che dettarono l'arretratezza della tecnologia sovietica rispetto a quella occidentale, grazie anche al fatto che gli Stati Uniti, comunque, avevano costante contatto con la scienza europea, mentre l'Urss si trovava ad usare il sistema dello spionaggio scientifico. Esempio ne fu tristemente Chernobyl, centrale nucleare costruita sulla base di vecchissimi progetti americani. Quando Chernobyl venne costruita le equivalenti USA erano già in via di smantellamento da anni proprio a causa della loro pericolosità.
> Resta che se vogliamo mettere puramente USA contro puramente Urss, la lotta è dura:
> nel 2001 venne varato il progetto Mars Odissey da parte della Nasa, e le prime sonde che partirono per il pianeta rosso si trovarono a fare una fine barbina (si persero o si schiantarono). Chiacchierando con un amico scienziato che da molti anni lavora in USA, gli chiesi secondo lui come mai è potuto succedere, e lui mi rispose:
> ...


Certo...
E gli USA....da che popolo è costituito?
Dai pellirossa o dagli europei che andarono là dopo il 1492?
Gli USA sono una nazione giovane eh?
Hanno forse un passato culturale come quello europeo o asiatico?
Ma gli americani sono sempre stati così...non mi vendi questo?
Ok vengo a prendermelo con le bombe.
Von Braun era un genio XD...
Fosse riuscito a fare un paio di missili fighi, a testata nucleare e vedevamo come si metteva.
Comunque sia ci sono certi campi in cui, seppure non con ricerca scientifica, alcuni membri della chiesa si occuparono di scienza. Ed è la medicina. Tutti i bravi monaci di ogni tempo, hanno sempre lavorato con le erbe.
Forse perchè loro vivevano e facevano carità.
La chiesa o meglio dire la cristianità poi ha tutta una storia che è andata come è andata eh?
Del resto, alla faccia dei comunisti, ci sono analogie fortissime tra quanto scrive Marx sul manifesto del partito comunista ( testo molto interessante) e certi passi degli atti degli apostoli.
Non penso che ci sia conflitto tra verità di fede e verità scientifiche. Per esempio, che la luna sia stata creata da Dio...o meno...a me non importa...a me basta che non mi cada in testa. Tutto lì.

Poi un' altra cosa Alce...
A me non pare che oggigiorno la chiesa sia alle epoce di 60 anni fa: c'è da inorridire nel leggere un volantino del 1949 che ho visto appeso in un frigo in casa di amici...su come in quell'epoca essere comunisti significasse essere satanici.
Chi sposa un comunista ateo scomunica.
Ma appunto in quelle lontane epoche tutto era peccato.
Tutto era punizione e maledizione divina.

Non mi pare che oggi sia così.
Cioè se tu vivi in un certo modo...essa può dirti, guarda se accetti il nostro parere...non sei a posto, perchè questa è l'etica che insegnamo, o la morale che predichiamo.
Ma sei libero di pensare e vivere come vuoi.
Mica ti perseguitiamo.
Lo so, nel Medioevo non era così...ma appunto la società e le sue istituzioni non si sono evolute in maniera lineare, ma grazie a persone e situazioni che hanno saputo porre domande e risposte.
Da quel che ho studiato io, furono messi al rogo gli eretici, e non gli scienziati.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che palle Stermy!!!!!
> Ok, vabbbeeeeeneeee, in passato (lontano lontano), per lo più prima di Maometto, il mondo arabo ha dato notevoli apporti alla conoscenza umana, ok.
> MASISONOFERMATILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!
> DA SECOLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Nooooo, dopo la morte di Maometto arrivo' il bello...:mrgreen:

nelle dominazioni arabe medioevali, tu italico hai conosciuto riso, cotone, carrubo, pistacchio, spinacio, agrumi e nuove tecniche agricole..... mentre dopo la scoperta dell'America hai conosciuto il mais, la patata, la zucca, il fagiolo, l'arachide, il pomodoro, il peperone, la papaya...

neh ma noi senza tutta sta roba, che ce magnavamo.... polenta ed osei tutti i di'?

che palle...ao'...pero' che dieta del menga che se faceva...e Mac Donald non era ancora nato..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nooooo, dopo la morte di Maometto arrivo' il bello...:mrgreen:
> 
> nelle dominazioni arabe medioevali, tu italico hai conosciuto riso, cotone, carrubo, pistacchio, spinacio, agrumi... mentre dopo la scoperta dell'America hai conosciuto il mais, la patata, la zucca, il fagiolo, l'arachide, il pomodoro, il peperone, la papaya...
> 
> ...


Appunto che furono prodotti creati in laboratorio dalla scienza araba...come i Maya furono gli scopritori del mais, della patata...ecc....
Infatti gli amerindi inventarono il tabacco...come arma chimica contro gli europei. 
La chiesa andò là e disse è giusto che i conquistadores vi sterminino, perchè ci serve il vostro oro, per fare altari al nostro dio.
Si Stermì andò così.

Hai mai letto le "lettere sulla tolleranza" di Locke...mi pare sia un bellissimo testo del 1689..


----------



## Sterminator (13 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto che furono prodotti creati in laboratorio dalla scienza araba...come i Maya furono gli scopritori del mais, della patata...ecc....
> Infatti gli amerindi inventarono il tabacco...come arma chimica contro gli europei.
> La chiesa andò là e disse è giusto che i conquistadores vi sterminino, perchè ci serve il vostro oro, per fare altari al nostro dio.
> Si Stermì andò così.
> ...


 ?????

il tabacco inventato dagli amerindi come arma chimica contro gli europei?

mi chiedo se ste perle le partorisci spontaneamente o con l'assunzione di sostanze... :mrgreen: trolletto...

visto che lo usavano per i cazzi loro rituali da ben prima e fu importato dai tuoi antenati solo per bisinisse...:mrgreen:

mi chiedo anche se e' la chiesa che abbia letto quella roba visto che ha continuato a "diffondere" il verbo ancora con gli stessi sistemi, con i missionari moderni nel terzo e quarto mondo o nella piu' progredita galassia ex-sovietica, provocando lo scazzo mega-galattico della buonanima di AlessioII che avrebbe volentieri sparato a vista il finto buono Giovanni Paolo II...

Poi si meravigliano ed invocano la tolleranza quando certi vanno al sodo ed i cristiani in certi posti li fanno fuori.

Stessi risultati per quegli altri rompicoglioni Usa&getta, che anch'essi si meravigliano perche' il mondo non li ami quando esportano la loro democrazia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ?????
> 
> il tabacco inventato dagli amerindi come arma chimica contro gli europei?
> 
> ...


No ti rispondo nell'esatto modo in cui tu appai a me no?
E lo so...purtroppo per AlessioII non poteva godere del potere mediatico del polaccone...ma come sai...il polaccone si è vendicato di quella volta che da giovane lavorava in miniera e non stava bene...grazie alla chiesa conobbe il capitalismo...e come sai lo stato vaticano finanziò solidarnorsch...come grimaldello contro jeruzesky...
Poveri sovietici...neanche usando i tuoi amici lupi grigi...riuscironò a far fuori il grande papa...
Infatti il grande impero sovietico è andato in mona...solo per colpa del polacco...infatti il polacco disse a reagan tranquillo ora spazzo via io quei comunisti miscredenti...
Casso so anch'io sai che i tuoi amici cinesini...non sono andati al funerale...eh? 
Ma figuriamoci gli ortodossi di costantinopoli...contro il papato di roma...
Ma non sai che la radice della guerra fredda è ancora l'atavica lotta tra chiesa cristiana d'occidente e quella d'oriente?
Sei proprio un ignorantone eh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No ti rispondo nell'esatto modo in cui tu appai a me no?
> E lo so...purtroppo per AlessioII non poteva godere del potere mediatico del polaccone...ma come sai...il polaccone si è vendicato di quella volta che da giovane lavorava in miniera e non stava bene...grazie alla chiesa conobbe il capitalismo...e come sai lo stato vaticano finanziò solidarnorsch...come grimaldello contro jeruzesky...
> Poveri sovietici...neanche usando i tuoi amici lupi grigi...riuscironò a far fuori il grande papa...
> Infatti il grande impero sovietico è andato in mona...solo per colpa del polacco...infatti il polacco disse a reagan tranquillo ora spazzo via io quei comunisti miscredenti...
> ...


bravo chen, te sei firmato...:rotfl:

va a cagher'...

(tanto gia' ci conosciamo e siamo intimi..)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> bravo chen, te sei firmato...:rotfl:
> 
> ciao e vai a cagare...
> 
> ...


Come volevasi dimostrare...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma si dai sei divertente...
Ma cosa sei riuscito a sterminare nella tua vita?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma si dai sei divertente...
> Ma cosa sei riuscito a sterminare nella tua vita?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


le zanzare...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

se chen non sei te, il veneto e' pieno di teste di cazzo fatte con lo stampino allora...

siete precisi...sputati...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> le zanzare...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Uffa ti ho già detto che ci eravamo conosciuti all'università.
Lui nn si ricorda di me.
Certo che siamo tutte teste di cazzo...
E vorremmo tanto che ci lasciassero stare...
Insomma una sorta di pakistan...
E dopo...
Fora dai coglioni...indovina indovinello...chi????
Chi stai sui coglioni ai veneti?
Dai tempi dell'impero romano? Eh...
Però niente...eh...
Non ci lasciano andare...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffa ti ho già detto che ci eravamo conosciuti all'università.
> Lui nn si ricorda di me.
> Certo che siamo tutte teste di cazzo...
> E vorremmo tanto che ci lasciassero stare...
> ...


adesso ti lascio a farti le seghe...sei eccitato al punto giusto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> adesso ti lascio a farti le seghe...sei eccitato al punto giusto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


certo e mi piace molto farmele...
del resto non ho un glande come il tuo eh?
te lo sei messo e mo te lo tieni...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> certo e mi piace molto farmele...
> del resto non ho un glande come il tuo eh?
> te lo sei messo e mo te lo tieni...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Azz dall'una mo' hai finito?:mrgreen:

Te nomino Superpipp Onorario....

ma chi ti digita sulla tastiera, er cane lupo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz dall'una mo' hai finito?:mrgreen:
> 
> Te nomino Superpipp Onorario....
> 
> ...


Sono molto resistente e morbido no?
Per questo riesco a farle felicette eh?
Del resto una pippa tira l'altra no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2011)

*Provocazione*

* Il Vaticano annuncia: «Wojtyla sarà beatificato il primo maggio 2011» *







13:56  CRONACHEA sei anni dalla morte del papa polacco giunge la firma di Benedetto XVI. Il rito sarà celebrato nella domenica della Divina misericordia. Iniziati i lavori nella basilica di San Pietro per la realizzazione di una tomba che ospiterà il corpo del papa polacco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scrivi

	
	
		
		
	


	




Video 



  Sine Die, la vita di Wojtyla
  «Habemus Papam»



Festa dei lavoratori
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festa_dei_lavoratori

Pure questa vogliono cancellare :incazzato:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> * Il Vaticano annuncia: «Wojtyla sarà beatificato il primo maggio 2011» *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


San Giuseppe, lavoratore e padre di Gesù non conta più nulla, perché grazie alle non più troppo recenti risultati scientifiche, la Chiesa avrebbe dovuto ammettere che percepire un figlio da Vergine e rimanere Vergine dopo il parto è impossibile.

Pertanto preferisce di coprire la questione con un velo pietoso :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> San Giuseppe, lavoratore e padre di Gesù non conta più nulla, perché grazie alle non più troppo recenti risultati scientifiche, la Chiesa avrebbe dovuto ammettere che percepire un figlio da Vergine e rimanere Vergine dopo il parto è impossibile.
> 
> Pertanto preferisce di coprire la questione con un velo pietoso :rotfl:



Lassa perdere URZ, passiamo ad altro   :mrgreen:.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> * Il Vaticano annuncia: «Wojtyla sarà beatificato il primo maggio 2011» *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è colpa di Benedetto XVI se nel 2011, il primo maggio cade la seconda domenica di Pasqua, che si chiama appunto della divina misericordia. Come di sicuro saprai, la chiesa segue un calendario liturgico, appunto per celebrare le sue feste. 
Dire che è una provocazione contro la festa dei lavoratori ci vuole proprio tutta. Assomigli a Persa che disse che scelsi il 2 maggio per il raduno a Bologna, per insultare i bolognesi...
Almeno se c'è un papa che ha difeso i lavoratori questo è Giovanni Paolo II. Un papa, che da giovane non fu certo un mantenuto, ma che conobbe la fatica del lavoro. Proprio sotto un paese comunista. Che ti piaccia o non ti piaccia.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2011)

facciamo attenzione a non cadere nei pregiudizi a prescindere.
gaber fu illuminante quando disse: 
_era comunista perché...era così ateo che aveva bisogno di un'altra chiesa_


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> San Giuseppe, lavoratore e padre di Gesù non conta più nulla, perché grazie alle non più troppo recenti risultati scientifiche, la Chiesa avrebbe dovuto ammettere che percepire un figlio da Vergine e rimanere Vergine dopo il parto è impossibile.
> 
> Pertanto preferisce di coprire la questione con un velo pietoso :rotfl:


Anche perchè san Giuseppe si festeggia il 19 marzo...
Ma là si festeggia come sposo di Maria.
http://www.santiebeati.it/05/01/
Pensa al primo maggio si festeggia pure san vivaldo...il padre di antonio vivaldi!

I dogmi riguardanti la Madonna sono questi:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Categoria:Dogmi_mariani

Nella nostra religione si insegna che nulla è impossibile a Dio.
Del resto a me non cambia proprio nulla se Maria fosse vergine o meno...proprio nulla.

Ma il dogma appunto e:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogma

E ognuno ha i suoi.
Il mio primo dogma?
Nessuna donna è fedele.

Finchè non avrò una prova certa e inconfutabile della fedeltà femminile, io contepinceton di sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi, non mi converto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> facciamo attenzione a non cadere nei pregiudizi a prescindere.
> gaber fu illuminante quando disse:
> _era comunista perché...era così ateo che aveva bisogno di un'altra chiesa_


Ho un rispetto enorme per i non credenti, che conoscono le religioni, mi fanno ridere gli atei ignoranti come zucche...che però poi magari si attaccano ad ogni superstizione. 
La fede è una cosa seria almeno quanto la fedeltà.
Un valore.

Come insegna Wittengstain...
http://serbal.pntic.mec.es/~cmunoz11/fisogni.pdf


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio primo dogma?
> *Nessuna donna è fedele.*
> 
> Finchè non avrò una prova certa e inconfutabile della fedeltà femminile, io contepinceton di sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi, non mi converto.


Allora la trasgressione le botte di allegria ecc.ecc. nascono dalla paura dell'infedeltà femminile? Infedeltà sessuale o sentimentale? O entrambe?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho un rispetto enorme per i non credenti, che conoscono le religioni, mi fanno ridere gli atei ignoranti come zucche...che però poi magari si attaccano ad ogni superstizione.
> *La fede è una cosa seria almeno quanto la fedeltà.*
> *Un valore*.
> 
> ...


eccome.da atea ho un grande rispetto e una certa invidia per chi ha vera fede


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccome.da atea ho un grande rispetto e una certa invidia per chi ha vera fede


Scusa, senza offesa per te, Minerva, ma pensare ad un ateo invidioso di un credente mi fa pensare solo ad una zitella vergine che non ha ancora trovato a chi darla.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scusa, senza offesa per te, Minerva, ma pensare ad un ateo invidioso di un credente mi fa pensare solo ad una zitella vergine che non ha ancora trovato a chi darla.


 non è un paragone esaltante ma non posso che prenderne atto.
 a me piacerebbe avere il conforto di una buona fede ma posso confidare soltanto in questo povero cervello deteriorabile


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è un paragone esaltante ma non posso che prenderne atto.
> a me piacerebbe avere il conforto di una buona fede ma posso confidare soltanto in questo povero cervello deteriorabile


 Meglio essere un senzadio che un fedele di merda come quelli che bazzicano qua sopra e si vantano anche...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Meglio essere un senzadio che un fedele di merda come quelli che bazzicano qua sopra e si vantano anche...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Poi secondo me ognuno di noi ha una propria forma di fede. Quello che non sopporto, e che mi ha fatto allontanare dalla chiesa cattolica, è l'IPOCRISIA. Poi che ci siano anche persone che credono e soprattutto praticano non ci piove. Ma sono sempre meno.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Meglio essere un senzadio che un fedele di merda come quelli che bazzicano qua sopra e si vantano anche...


 parlavo di vera fede .
l'ipocrisia di tanti pseudo fedeli è vomitevole ma mi è capitato d'incontrare persone davvero speciali che mi hanno fatto sentire piccola davanti alla loro capacità di abbracciare la spirituaità


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Poi secondo me ognuno di noi ha una propria forma di fede. Quello che non sopporto, e che mi ha fatto allontanare dalla chiesa cattolica, è l'IPOCRISIA. Poi che ci siano anche persone che credono e soprattutto praticano non ci piove. Ma sono sempre meno.


Ma so' tutte cazzate...

la controprova e' vedere le merde delle geratrchie come si comportano alla faccia dell'essere timorati di dio e temere le fiamme eterne dell'inferno...

ed i coglioni abboccano uguaglio co' Uanna Marchi Spa e co' Vaticano Spa

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma so' tutte cazzate...
> 
> la controprova e' vedere le merde delle geratrchie come si comportano alla faccia dell'essere timorati di dio e temere le fiamme eterne dell'inferno...
> 
> ...


Dai Stermi ci sono anche preti che stanno davvero in mezzo ai problemi della gente. Poi si sa, il potere corrompe sempre (soprattutto chi sta là dentro solo per quello).


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlavo di vera fede .
> l'ipocrisia di tanti pseudo fedeli è vomitevole ma mi è capitato d'incontrare persone davvero speciali che mi hanno fatto sentire piccola davanti alla loro capacità di abbracciare la spirituaità


e chi ce l'ha la vera fede?

una pazza scatenata come Margherita Alacoque che beveva il vomito dei malati e mangiava la loro merda tanto da farla santa e dedicarle l'universita' Cattolica del Sacro Cuore?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Dai Stermi ci sono anche preti che stanno davvero in mezzo ai problemi della gente. Poi si sa, il potere corrompe sempre (soprattutto chi sta là dentro solo per quello).


Non e' prerogativa esclusiva dei preti....

anche se i preti operai ed i seguaci delle teologie delle liberazioni so' censurati e perseguitati dalla sede centrale...


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non e' prerogativa esclusiva dei preti....
> 
> anche se i preti operai ed i seguaci delle teologie delle liberazioni so' censurati e perseguitati. dalla sede centrale...


Eccerto. Come tutti quelli che non stanno sotto il potere. Ma lo combattono.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Allora la trasgressione le botte di allegria ecc.ecc. nascono dalla paura dell'infedeltà femminile? Infedeltà sessuale o sentimentale? O entrambe?


No...nascono...dalla...disponibilità femminile eh?
Io non c' ho colpa eh?
Perchè dovrei avere paura del sole che brilla o della luna che splende? 

Leggi qui:
Trovo che amara più della morte è la donna, la quale è tutta lacci: una rete il suo cuore, catene le sue braccia. Chi è gradito a Dio la sfugge ma il peccatore ne resta preso.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scusa, senza offesa per te, Minerva, ma pensare ad un ateo invidioso di un credente mi fa pensare solo ad una zitella vergine che non ha ancora trovato a chi darla.


Alce non invidioso, ma strafottente che è ben diverso eh?
Ci sono cose che non si possono spiegare...
Io penso che l'ateo, vede che ci sono persone mosse da un certo spirito che lui non riesce nè a comprendere, nè a penetrare. Ci sono persone che solo attraverso questa cosa qui, la fede, hanno compiuto imprese mirabili nella loro vita. La fede dà loro una spinta motivazionale enorme. 
Un mistico, Alce, se leggi molti loro passi, per esempio, non è divorato dalla rinuncia alla carne, ma è tutto preso dalle realtà che privilegia. 
Pensa che è stato perfino dimostrato che l'uomo che ha fedem ha risorse maggiori verso la malattia e la morte. 
Resto comunque con il grande testo di Kiergegaar aut aut.

KIERKEGAARD

A cura di

AUT-AUT

L’opera "Enten-Eller", tradotta in italiano con "Aut-aut", fu edita da Søren Kierkegaard nel 1843 sotto lo pseudonimo di Victor Eremita, che dice di se stesso di essere uno scrittore religioso. Il testo, che nell’edizione italiana consta di 5 volumi [S. Kierkegaard, "Enten-Eller", a cura di A. Cortese, Adelphi, Milano 1976 - 1989, 5 voll], è composto di due parti: le Carte di A, del giovane esteta, e le Carte di B, di Guglielmo l’Assessore e fu scritto di getto in undici mesi, quasi interamente a Berlino, città nella quale Kierkegaard si era rifugiato dopo la rottura del fidanzamento con Regina. L'opera ci conduce nel mondo del pensiero di Kierkegaard. Un “aut - aut” ci impone una scelta, ed è proprio quello che Kierkegaard vuole: costringere il lettore a prendere una decisione. Egli deve decidere come vuole vivere la sua vita, invece di andare passivamente alla deriva lasciandosi semplicemente scivolare lungo il “fiume della vita”. Tutto il cammino della vita umana, personale e collettiva, si snoda secondo una logica necessaria: senza che vi sia responsabilità della libertà personale. Kierkegaard invece sottolinea con forza una prospettiva incentrata sulla persona, che si caratterizza per la possibilità di scelta libera, e di scelta tra alternative inconciliabili. Non un et-et, secondo la visione hegeliana che dispensa dalla scelta un singolo visto come trascinato dall'inesorabile flusso della collettività storica, ma un aut-aut, che impegna la persona nella sua indelegabile, indemandabile libertà personale, in un dramma assolutamente personale, in cui ne va del proprio destino eterno. Così in “Aut - aut” Kierkegaard confronta due 'stili' di vita che lui definisce: l'estetico e l'etico. Al termine estetico, comunque, lui dà un significato diverso da quello che solitamente gli diamo noi; egli intende l'immediato e il piacere illusorio dei sensi, che è il punto di partenza della vita di ogni uomo. Nella prima parte della sua opera Kierkegaard ci mostra una varietà di vite estetiche: dalla più bassa che vive in balia dei sensi, e in questi si disperde senza mai impegnarsi eticamente, come viene ben esemplificato nella figura del “Don Giovanni”, all'uomo che si è reso conto del vuoto e della nullità di una vita puramente estetica, ma che, ciononostante, si aggrappa ancora disperatamente ad essa pur sapendo bene che quest'ultima può condurre solo alla disperazione. Ma perché una vita puramente estetica ci porta alla disperazione? Perché, secondo Kierkegaard, l'uomo ha dentro di sé qualche cosa d'altro, che non potrà mai essere soddisfatto da una vita puramente 'sensibile'. Questo qualche cosa d'altro è l'eterno. L'uomo è costituito dalla sintesi di due elementi opposti: corpo e spirito, temporale ed eterno, finito ed infinito, necessità e libertà. È caratteristica dell'estetico enfatizzare un elemento solo della sintesi: il corporale, il temporale, il finito e il necessario. La mancanza dell'altro elemento della sintesi causa nell'essere umano ansietà; Kierkegaard la definisce “una simpatica antipatia, un'antipatia simpatica”, che allarma e attira allo stesso tempo. Il termine che meglio descrive questa esigenza dello spirito nel mondo sensibile è angoscia; l'angoscia è il segno della presenza dell'eterno nell'uomo. Senza l'eterno non ci sarebbe nessuna angoscia. Ma l'uomo che ha sentito l'angoscia dentro di sé e che ancora ostinatamente persiste in un'esistenza estetica finirà col disperare. Su questi concetti gemelli di angoscia e disperazione Kierkegaard scrisse due delle sue opere più ispirate: “Il Concetto dell'angoscia” ("Begrebet Angest"; 1844) e “La malattia mortale” ("til di Sygdommen Døden"; 1849). Questi due libri sono “saggi psicologici”, come Kierkegaard stesso li definisce, ma in “Aut - aut” gli stessi temi sono trattati attraverso una sorta di letteratura immaginativa, dall'introduzione degli aforismi di “Diapsalmata”, in cui trovano espressione gli umori che attanagliano l'uomo estetico, agli esempi presi dalla letteratura, come Don Giovanni, Antigone, a caratteri desunti dai drammi di Scribe, a figure inventate come “il più infelice” e Giovanni il Seduttore. Insieme formano una galleria di caratteri che vanno dall'immediatamente sensibile, che in un certo senso è innocente a causa della sua immediatezza, perché, in altre parole, non riflette troppo su quello che fa, al seduttore consapevole che ha capito la situazione, ma ciononostante sfida la disperazione. Ma l'uomo che ha sentito dentro di sé l'angoscia della disperazione non può non cogliere l'inadeguatezza di una vita vissuta tutta nella sfera estetica, e chi, nell'angoscia e nella disperazione, non vuol più rimanere in essa, è ormai maturo per scegliere qualche cosa d'altro ed entrare così nella sfera etica. Questo è testimoniato dal fatto che l'eterno ha riposto le sue richieste sull'uomo che non solo le accetta, ma crede nella possibilità di essere consapevole delle richieste etiche nel temporale, nel mondo sensibile. Tale uomo, che scrive lunghe lettere ad un amico che è un "esteta" (nella seconda parte di "Aut-aut"), conduce una vita "etica". Simbolo di tale vita è l'assessore Guglielmo, marito fedele, professionista laborioso ed onesto, combattente e ottimista che consapevolmente lotta per una buona causa e ha senza dubbio la forza di convincere i suoi amici e il mondo intero su quello che è il 'buono'. Lui non si negherà sperperando la sua vita nella sfera estetica, ma crede che sia possibile unire i due punti di vista in una specie di sintesi. Non per niente uno dei capitoli della seconda parte di "Aut-aut" è intitolato fiduciosamente e non senza ragione: "Sull'equilibrio tra l'estetico e l'etico nello sviluppo di personalità". Senza dubbio questo concetto è quello che Kierkegaard stesso pensava a quel tempo. Egli era stato attirato fortemente alla vita estetica nelle sue forme più raffinate, ma lui indubbiamente ancora sperava che sarebbe stato possibile trovare un qualche genere di sintesi tra i due mondi. È vero che lui aveva in un certo senso rinunciato all'etico quando aveva rotto il fidanzamento con Regine e così era sfumata la possibilità di sposarsi, ma in realtà non aveva mai abbandonato il suo collegamento col mondo, né la speranza che tutto, in uno modo o un altro, si sarebbe risolto nel migliore dei modi. Ebbe all'improvviso la conferma di questa speranza una domenica di primavera del 1843, quando, lasciando la 'Chiesa di Nostra Signora' di Copenhagen, incontrò casualmente Regine che usciva dalla chiesa. Lei gli fece un cenno con il capo. Quello fu tutto; ma l'animo di Kierkegaard fu nuovamente sconvolto. Così lei aveva capito; e lei non lo credeva, malgrado tutto, un impostore! Nella testa di Søren cominciò a farsi strada l'idea che forse loro potevano avere una sorta di rapporto 'inusuale', una specie di matrimonio spirituale, libero dalle concupiscenze della carne. Ma per non correre rischi evitò di incontrarla di nuovo rifugiandosi ancora una volta a Berlino per poter lavorare indisturbato. Là lui scrisse due opere: "Timore e tremore"("og di Frygt Bæven") e "La Ripetizione" ("Gentagelsen"). Ambedue sono scritti in una forma a lui molto congeniale: a metà strada tra la letteratura immaginativa e la filosofia. L'idea che domina le due opere è la fede anche se è vista in due modi profondamente diversi.
Le Carte di A racchiudono vari saggi quali:

Diapsalmata - una raccolta di aforismi a carattere poetico in cui emergono l’invincibile malinconia e infelicità dell’autore;
Gli stadi erotici immediati, ovvero il musicale-erotico - è il commento all’opera "Don Giovanni" di Mozart in cui viene illustrata la figura del ‘seduttorÈ: Don Giovanni rappresenta il "seduttore dell’immediatezza";
Il riflesso del tragico antico nel tragico moderno - dal confronto tra queste due realtà emerge la profonda disperazione insita nella tragedia moderna;
Silhouettes - vengono messe a confronto tre figure di donne "sedotte" e i loro seduttori: Marie Beaumarchais (Clavigo), Elvira (Don Giovanni) e Margherita (Faust); Faust è visto come l’uomo del dubbio, un dubbio che ha annientato in lui la realtà, per questo motivo egli nell’amore non cerca più il piacere, ma la distrazione;
Il più infelice - chi vive nella "infelicità del ricordo" è più infelice rispetto a colui che vive nella "infelicità della speranza";
Il primo amore;
La rotazione delle colture;
Il diario del Seduttore - A non è l’autore. Questa fu la parte più letta dell’opera e quella che fece più scalpore; in essa si parla soprattutto della seduzione della parola: al seduttore non interessa quante ragazze può sedurre, ma interessa solo come le seduce.
Anche le Carte di B racchiudono vari saggi come:


Lettere ad A;
Validità estetica del matrimonio;
L’equilibrio tra l’estetico e l’etico nell’elaborazione della personalità - viene posto l’accento sulla "scelta" come momento discriminante tra l’estetico e l’etico e quindi la possibilità dell’enten-eller; lo scegliere appartiene infatti al momento etico il quale non è ciò che è immediatamente, come l’estetico, ma ciò che diventa mediante appunto la scelta.
Ultimatum (predica di un pastore dello Jutland).

INDIETRO


----------



## Mari' (14 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non e' prerogativa esclusiva dei preti....
> 
> anche se i preti operai ed i seguaci delle teologie delle liberazioni so' censurati e perseguitati dalla sede centrale...


Appunto :up: ci sono preti e Preti:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2066


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Poi secondo me ognuno di noi ha una propria forma di fede. Quello che non sopporto, e che mi ha fatto allontanare dalla chiesa cattolica, è l'IPOCRISIA. Poi che ci siano anche persone che credono e soprattutto praticano non ci piove. Ma sono sempre meno.


Vero, l'ipocrisia è terribile...ma tanto chi se ne frega...se ci sarà l'al di là e il giudizio universale, e se Dio esiste, i parametri del giudizio li decide Lui e non l'Uomo. 

Nel Vangelo Cristo è molto chiaro: verremo giudicati solo sull'amore e non sulla pratica.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ZQXJNH8q4&playnext=1&list=PL4DE38CBF006988C8&index=26


----------



## MK (14 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...nascono...dalla...disponibilità femminile eh?
> Io non c' ho colpa eh?
> Perchè dovrei avere paura del sole che brilla o della luna che splende?
> 
> ...


Disponibilità? Spiega spiega. Esci dalla tua visione ottocentesca della donna pleaaaaaaase.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche perchè san Giuseppe si festeggia il 19 marzo...
> Ma là si festeggia come sposo di Maria.
> http://www.santiebeati.it/05/01/
> Pensa al primo maggio si festeggia pure san vivaldo...il padre di antonio vivaldi!
> ...


Sarei curioso sentire chi si sente vergine dopo aver partorito un figlio

In realtà, è un insulto alle donne, che certamente si rifiuteranno tutte senza eccezione e accetterranno invece fieri il ruolo di madre.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sarei curioso sentire chi si sente vergine dopo aver partorito un figlio
> 
> In realtà, è un insulto alle donne, che certamente si rifiuteranno tutte senza eccezione e accetterranno invece fieri il ruolo di madre.


Al contrario, ci sono molti maschi che si sentono vergini al cospetto di un figlio :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Al contrario, ci sono molti maschi che si sentono vergini al cospetto di un figlio :rotfl:


 E guarda che mi devo riquotare ancora ... dato di questo fatto hanno probabilmente pensato che sia meglio di fare un'eccezione. Se guardi bene, non l'hanno mai più concesso a nessun'altra donna ... :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Disponibilità? Spiega spiega. Esci dalla tua visione ottocentesca della donna pleaaaaaaase.


Ripeto io sono una vittima dell'universo femminile...
Capisci...sono loro che vengono da me, fanno e disfano quel che a loro piace...e poi ti saluto meneghina...sono un uomo oggetto, usato e gettato...loro mi hanno insegnato il dogma..." Dai scemo...non sta preoccuparte...dai ma taci eh che...."
Cioè io mi sento come Enrico Cuccia con Mediobanca eh?
Mi porto tutto nella tomba...non so sai MK, se ho avuto grazia o disgrazia, di conoscere il mondo femminile in una certa maniera...
Ma a me è capitato così eh?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E guarda che mi devo riquotare ancora ... dato di questo fatto hanno probabilmente pensato che sia meglio di fare un'eccezione. Se guardi bene, non l'hanno mai più concesso a nessun'altra donna ... :mrgreen:


Mah...chissà come sono andate effettivamente le cose...sappiamo solo che attorno all'imene è stato creato di tutto e di più. Ripeto sono dogmi.
Cose a cui credi, ma che non puoi dimostrare.
Se io mi metto in testa che lei mi ha tradito...lei come fa a dimostrare la sua innocenza? Con prove scientifiche?
Sono cose metafisiche...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ognuno ha i suoi.
> Il mio primo dogma?
> Nessuna donna è fedele.
> 
> Finchè non avrò una prova certa e inconfutabile della fedeltà femminile, io contepinceton di sboronia detto il maialmondo squarcialupi, non mi converto.



Come prova inconfutabile contro "nessuna donna è fedele" ti basta trovare una donna anziana che non abbia mai tradito. Io ne conosco. Conosco anche donne meno anziane, gradevoli, attraenti, che non hanno tradito. Aspettiamo, poi vedremo, ok. Ma io se non un braccio, qualche dito su di loro me lo giocherei.
Dai Conte, una cosa è accettare che molte donne tradiscono, uno è essere così categorici. Su, su....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...chissà come sono andate effettivamente le cose...sappiamo solo che attorno all'imene è stato creato di tutto e di più. Ripeto sono dogmi.
> Cose a cui credi, ma che non puoi dimostrare.
> Se io mi metto in testa che lei mi ha tradito...lei come fa a dimostrare la sua innocenza? Con prove scientifiche?
> Sono cose metafisiche...


2000 anni fa la prova scientifica era di sopravvivere senza un graffio alla lapidazione degli adulteri.

Altro che dogma!

Giuseppe e Maria hanno trovato un accordo per mettersi in bella luce davanti agli agguerriti lanciatori di sassi, che li permetteva a condurre una vita relativamente tranquilla dopo il piccolo incidente dell'angelo Grabriele. Chi mai avrebbe dubitato nell'Angelo più potente del mondo religioso Ebreo?

Poiché di allora non si sapeva nulla di niente, era perfino possibile che Giuseppe l'abbia messa incinta in tempi e modi "impossibili". Da cui gli era venuto il dubbio ... ma qui siamo su Tradimento.net, per cui mi fermerò e sosterrò la tesi del tradimento.

Considerato che una Maria adultera sarebbe stata estremamente scomoda per un Gesù Dio In Terra e l'ipotesi della concezione tramite dell'angelo non poteva reggere a lungo, la Chiesa ha escogitato una cosa veramente incredibile, ossia il dogma della Verginità di Maria.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Meglio essere un senzadio che un fedele di merda come quelli che bazzicano qua sopra e si vantano anche...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non apprezzare, anzi disprezzare qualcuno è tuo diritto, insultare no.  Non credo che te ne importi molto, ma l'uso di certi termini è altamente scoraggiato qua dentro.
Per favore.


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> 2000 anni fa la prova scientifica era di sopravvivere senza un graffio alla lapidazione degli adulteri.
> 
> Altro che dogma!
> 
> ...



Ussignur, ma stiamo veramente discutendo della fattibilità o meno della concezione di Gesù attraverso lo spirito santo?

Un conto è avere fede in Dio, un conto è accettare passivamente ogni dogma della chiesa, un conto è non accettarli, e sapere però che hanno una motivazione storica (nel senso di andare ove la corrente del pensiero andava), nati su certe premesse e fossilizzati poi in dogmi immutabili.

Gli dei della Grecia nessuno se li fila più di striscio, ma ci son fior fiori di filologi, storici, filosofi, che tutt'ora studiano con immenso interesse le evoluzioni del mito nelle epoche... non è che discutono davvero che razza di sesso si potesse fare in forma di pioggia d'oro... non serve crederci per affrontare una discussione sulla sensazione di immanenza del divino nella quotidianeità a quell'epoca...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come prova inconfutabile contro "nessuna donna è fedele" ti basta trovare una donna anziana che non abbia mai tradito. Io ne conosco. Conosco anche donne meno anziane, gradevoli, attraenti, che non hanno tradito. Aspettiamo, poi vedremo, ok. Ma io se non un braccio, qualche dito su di loro me lo giocherei.
> Dai Conte, una cosa è accettare che molte donne tradiscono, uno è essere così categorici. Su, su....


Ma la mia è fede!
Si figurati se la veciota, mi racconta le sue mattane...
Sono un dogmatico!
E non oso dirti del secondo dogma...
5 dogmi incanfutabili. Trasmessimi dagli avi.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> 2000 anni fa la prova scientifica era di sopravvivere senza un graffio alla lapidazione degli adulteri.
> 
> Altro che dogma!
> 
> ...


Ma sai che in un vangelo apocrifo si dice che Maria fu violentata al tempio?
La tua ipotesi è sensata eh?
Ma il dogma della verginità, nasce come conseguenza al fatto che lei si trovò incinta per opera di Spirito Santo...

Però ora capisco una cosa...come mai le donne in certi momenti mi dicono...Pincyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy sei un angelo...e io ma no dai...ma non vedi che sono un diavoletto?

Cioè forse Maria nel momento dell'orgasmo ha appunto avuto la visione di Gabriele che la trombava...chi può dirlo?

Dicono che Giuseppe fosse molto più vecchio di lei...


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2011)

Umilmente do il mio contributo.
Nel corso della storia, c'è semrpe stato qualcuno che ha cercato di assommare nelle sue mani il potere. Spesso questo qualcuno c'è riuscito. Che si trattasse di regimi totalitari, stati basati sulla fede, ogni qual volta ci si è trovati in una situazione in cui vi era la necessità di controllare il pensiero del popolo sottomesso, scienze ed arti sono state limitate, e i risultati raggiunti all'interno del regime di turno, o a dispetto del regime di turno, sono stati meno di quelli che avrebbero potuto essere, e conseguiti o perchè voluti dal regime, o perchè il genio era stato superiore a tutto.

Arti, scienze, si sono pienamente sviluppate solo in seno a società libere, in cui ci si poteva sentire almeno relativamente sicuri da repressioni ideologiche/teologiche.

Da qui a negare il valore delle singole persone all'interno del regime/fede, ne passa.
Io inorridisco al tentativo della Chiesa di mantenere la società immobile negli anni, ma ricordo con sempre viva riconoscenza il lavoro davvero pieno di abnegazione di certe persone, nella stessa Chiesa, epr migliorare la vita di tutti quelli che avevano intorno. Tutti, credenti e non. 

Il ruolo della chiesa nel buio medioevo... non sono sufficientemente colta per dare un parere autorevole, tuttavia in epoche di barbarie, mentre sparivano i libri, il sapere, tutto, in effetti solo la chiesa seppe raccogliere e conservare qualcosa -ammetto, solo ciò che voleva.
Ohi, ma mica voi in biblioteca tenete tutti gli autori del mondo... vi tenete ciò che garba a voi...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ussignur, ma stiamo veramente discutendo della fattibilità o meno della concezione di Gesù attraverso lo spirito santo?
> 
> Un conto è avere fede in Dio, un conto è accettare passivamente ogni dogma della chiesa, un conto è non accettarli, e sapere però che hanno una motivazione storica (nel senso di andare ove la corrente del pensiero andava), nati su certe premesse e fossilizzati poi in dogmi immutabili.
> 
> Gli dei della Grecia nessuno se li fila più di striscio, ma ci son fior fiori di filologi, storici, filosofi, che tutt'ora studiano con immenso interesse le evoluzioni del mito nelle epoche... non è che discutono davvero che razza di sesso si potesse fare in forma di pioggia d'oro... non serve crederci per affrontare una discussione sulla sensazione di immanenza del divino nella quotidianeità a quell'epoca...


Ferma guarda che io credo anche agli dei eh?
Mi hanno sempre aiutato...
Poi adoro la pioggia dorata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che in un vangelo apocrifo si dice che Maria fu violentata al tempio?
> La tua ipotesi è sensata eh?
> Ma il dogma della verginità, nasce come conseguenza al fatto che lei si trovò incinta per opera di Spirito Santo...
> 
> ...



In un altro apocrifo una vecchia prova con mano e verifica l'imene intatto. Si può scegliere insomma 
Uno dei pensieri che mi ha allontanato dalla chiesa è che ogni sentenza del Credo ricorda morti e sangue in nome della "vera fede".
unigenito figlio di dio... generato e non creato... della stessa sostanza del padre... e discende dal padre e dal figlio, e con il padre e il figlio....

Ma questo discorso non c'entra con il thread, solo un pensiero così. E il sangue versato, è stato versato da uomini, in nome della fede, certo, ma non dalla fede stessa.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che in un vangelo apocrifo si dice che Maria fu violentata al tempio?
> La tua ipotesi è sensata eh?
> *Ma il dogma della verginità, nasce come conseguenza al fatto che lei si trovò incinta per opera di Spirito Santo...
> *
> ...


????

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

fenomeno, il dogma nasce per mettere una pezza alle critiche mosse dalle altre confessioni religiose che hanno sempre saputo che avesse partorito prima e dopo Gesu' e quindi, la verginita' perpetua e' solo una presa per il kulo...

infatti da brava ebrea ando' al tempio a purificarsi entro i 40 giorni come prescriveva la legge ebraica....

le puttanate, quindi sono postume di secoli....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Umilmente do il mio contributo.
> Nel corso della storia, c'è semrpe stato qualcuno che ha cercato di assommare nelle sue mani il potere. Spesso questo qualcuno c'è riuscito. Che si trattasse di regimi totalitari, stati basati sulla fede, ogni qual volta ci si è trovati in una situazione in cui vi era la necessità di controllare il pensiero del popolo sottomesso, scienze ed arti sono state limitate, e i risultati raggiunti all'interno del regime di turno, o a dispetto del regime di turno, sono stati meno di quelli che avrebbero potuto essere, e conseguiti o perchè voluti dal regime, o perchè il genio era stato superiore a tutto.
> 
> Arti, scienze, si sono pienamente sviluppate solo in seno a società libere, in cui ci si poteva sentire almeno relativamente sicuri da repressioni ideologiche/teologiche.
> ...


Questo è misterioso.
Perchè la mia morosa che è morta era una grande studiosa degli alchimisti medioevali. Mi insegnò una montagna di cose, specie sui simboli. Pare che gli amanuensi raccolsero invece di tutto e di più, ma che certi libri fossero appannaggio solo di poche persone. La storia della chiesa è stranissima. Non si capisce come e nè perchè, sempre, dal suo seno nei momenti di peggior crisi sono nate delle controtendenze e risposte. Pensiamo solo alla nascita degli ordini monastici, in un tempo in cui il clero si distingueva per sfarzo. E ai brividi. San Francesco che va dal papa e chiede l'approvazione e gli va dritta. A chi non andava dritta era persecuzione. 
La chiesa poi ha sempre incentivato caso mai l'arte. Pensiamo solo cosa ha patito Michelangelo, con la Cappella Sistina, Brunelleschi...ecc..ecc...ecc...
Pensiamo anche a tutti i casini con il potere politico di turno...nella chiesa d'Oriente, non dimentichiamolo mai, il capozzon religioso era anche politico, vedi mi pare Cipro oggi, le alleanze con i vari popoli europei, il papato che si trasferisce ad Avignone, quell'altro che deve andare in ginocchio a chiedere scusa...ecc..ecc...ecc...
I francescani ad esempio ebbero un ruolo immenso come ambasciatori e diplomatici. Erano emissari.
Pensiamo poi a quando il papato era trattato come casta nobiliare, lotta tra famiglie potenti...
Però bene o male...dall'avvento di Cristo sono passati più di duemila anni...e la Chiesa non è sparita dalla faccia della terra...mentre l'impero romano è andato in mona...quello ottomano pure...la coscienza europea idem...l'unione sovietica idem...le colonie inglesi idem...tutto in fumo...tutto in mona...
Invece in vaticano...morto un papa se ne fa un altro. XD.
Neanche un lupo grigio è riuscito a far fuori il polaccone...a due metri di distanza...cazzo...un lupo grigio eh? No un pistolero della domenica...
Tutti i regimi del mondo sono andati in mona...
Sembra come che il cammino dei popoli sia inarrestabile...a prescindere dalle ideologie imposte.

Poi ovvio ogni regime teme la dissidenza.
Il coraggio del ribelle che dice: NO.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ferma guarda che io credo anche agli dei eh?
> Mi hanno sempre aiutato...
> Poi adoro la pioggia dorata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 non credo ma se credessi mi darebbero mille volte più fastidio le tue parole di quelle di un ateo dichiarato.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ????
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


CIoè quali altre confessioni religiose di grazia?


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2011)

Visto che dalle scoperte scientifiche siamo passati a parlare di altro...
Mi ricordo una amica, credente, fortemente credente, ma in modo un pò "ingenuo", nel senso che mai si era data pensiero di chiedersi in che cosa credeva veramente. Tutto ciò che le era stato insegnato fin da bambina, non l'aveva mai messo in discussione.
Per innocente pensiero critico, per malizia, per divertimento, per gioco, mi misi una volta a mostrarle le contraddizioni degli insegnamenti della chiesa...
Niente di che, si intenda. Le cose che la maggior parte di noi può snocciolare con facilità.

Queste mie "rivelazioni" la turbarono profondamente, e smisi, sentendomi profondamente in colpa.
Lei aveva il dono di una fede ingenua, credeva in dio e cercava sinceramente di applicare una serie di precetti che, ammettiamolo, sono ottimi. Ama il prossimo tuo... etc etc...
Che assieme al pacco venisse l'immacolata concezione, che come la maggior parte dei cristiani fraintendeva, non sapendo neppure che il dogma parla della concezione di *Maria* senza peccato originale, e non della concezione di Gesù... 
Che assieme al pacco venissero secoli di inquisizione
Che assieme al pacco venissero uomini ipocriti
Che nel mondo esistessero fino a pochi decenni fa ben 11 riconosciuti sacri prepuzi di nostro signore Gesù... chissenefrega?

La mia amica credeva che dio avesse parlato al mondo, e questo le dava una gioia che se io fossi riuscita a distruggere mi avrebbe dato ben maggiore vergogna e disonore che tradire il mio compagno. 

Lei per credere aveva bisogno di poter credere a tutta l'impalcatura. La chiesa si porta dietro secoli di rattoppi, la chiesa è umana, la chiesa è estremamente terrena.
La mia amica voleva poter credere che la chiesa terrena fosse almeno l'ombra della chiesa celeste.
Perchè no?

Io voglio sapere che cosa credo. Esplorare le incongruenze della chiesa però non vuol dire necessariamente rigettare la fede. Per la mia amica sarebbe stato così, un "trauma" troppo grande.

Riconoscere le conseguenze negative che la chiesa come istituzione temporale ha avuto, assieme a quelle positive, non chiede come conseguenza necessaria sbeffeggiare la fede, pure "popolare" e ingenua, delle persone. Lottare contro un impero della chiesa che vorrebbe togliere alle persone non credenti diritti acquisiti a fatica, non chiede di demolire il pensiero di tanti credenti lungo i secoli.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In un altro apocrifo una vecchia prova con mano e verifica l'imene intatto. Si può scegliere insomma
> Uno dei pensieri che mi ha allontanato dalla chiesa è che ogni sentenza del Credo ricorda morti e sangue in nome della "vera fede".
> unigenito figlio di dio... generato e non creato... della stessa sostanza del padre... e discende dal padre e dal figlio, e con il padre e il figlio....
> 
> Ma questo discorso non c'entra con il thread, solo un pensiero così. E il sangue versato, è stato versato da uomini, in nome della fede, certo, ma non dalla fede stessa.


Mah c'è una cosa sul sangue che mi colpisce.
Ed è questa. La spiego con parole mie.
Dio è là perfetto imperturbabile eterno immobile atarassico.
Crea l'uomo.
L'uomo è immagine e somiglianza di Dio.
Ma l'uomo soffre.
Penso che la crocifissione di Cristo suonì così: appunto perchè tu uomo non ti senta incompreso, io Dio, ho accettato di patire tutto il dolore possibile, per mostrarti che c'è una speranza di risurrezione a vita eterna.

Poi certo concordo con te su una cosa: che si versi sangue innocente, per discorsi di fede, è ignobile. Ma è successo...almeno i cristiani non uccidono come gli islamici...eh?
Non c'è nessuna guerra santa da combattere...
Anche se dire che Bush è cristiano ci vuole tutta...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CIoè quali altre confessioni religiose di grazia?


*Verginità perpetua di Maria*

con *Verginità perpetua di Maria* si intende un dogma, sostenuto a partire dal V secolo da alcuni Padri della chiesa e formalmente definito dalla Chiesa nel secondo Concilio di Costantinopoli del 553[1], secondo il quale Maria è rimasta vergine prima, durante e dopo la nascita di Gesù. In tale ottica, i "fratelli di Gesù" nominati nei Vangeli[2] sono intesi, secondo la visione della Chiesa cattolica e ortodossa,  nonché dei primi riformatori protestanti, non come figli di Maria ma  cugini o fratellastri. In particolare, la tradizione ortodossa li  definisce figli di un precedente matrimonio di Giuseppe. La tradizione  protestante recente e contemporanea, pur ammettendo il concepimento  verginale di Gesù in Maria, *non le riconosce la verginità perpetua,  considerando i fratelli come figli di Maria e Giuseppe avuti dopo la  nascita di Gesù.*
 In base al dogma, Maria viene comunemente chiamata "Maria Vergine" ed è detta "la Vergine" per antonomasia.

Idem I testimoni di Geova, Musulmani...

comunque se vogliamo partire dall'inizio dei falsari, trova il documento accettato da tutti ove si dimostri che Pietro sia stato a Roma anche solo in villeggiatura  e che la chiesa di Roma abbia cosi', conseguentemente il predominio sulle altre chiese...

Ireneo quando compilo' la lista dei primi papi, parti' da un certo papa Lino e non da Pietro, come mai?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visto che dalle scoperte scientifiche siamo passati a parlare di altro...
> Mi ricordo una amica, credente, fortemente credente, ma in modo un pò "ingenuo", nel senso che mai si era data pensiero di chiedersi in che cosa credeva veramente. Tutto ciò che le era stato insegnato fin da bambina, non l'aveva mai messo in discussione.
> Per innocente pensiero critico, per malizia, per divertimento, per gioco, mi misi una volta a mostrarle le contraddizioni degli insegnamenti della chiesa...
> Niente di che, si intenda. Le cose che la maggior parte di noi può snocciolare con facilità.
> ...


Per questo gli scandali della chiesa, tipo la pedofilia, fanno un danno enorme...
Nasce così il dogma, che tutti i preti sono pedofili...capisci?
Forse quello che secca di certi credenti è la loro chiusura in una torre eburnea, dalla quale giudicano tutte le persone che non la pensano come loro. Per esempio una mia carissima amica, non credente, mi raccontò di un amore finito male: il suo boy era di CL e fece di tutto per "conventirla" a cose che lei non sente o non capisce.
Poi è interessantissimo notare come nei vari movimenti ecclesiastici, ognuno pensa di avere il vero modo di svolgere il culto a Dio. Tanti riti, a pensarci bene, sono così pagani, ma così pagani...che non sai...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Verginità perpetua di Maria*
> 
> con *Verginità perpetua di Maria* si intende un dogma, sostenuto a partire dal V secolo da alcuni Padri della chiesa e formalmente definito dalla Chiesa nel secondo Concilio di Costantinopoli del 553[1], secondo il quale Maria è rimasta vergine prima, durante e dopo la nascita di Gesù. In tale ottica, i "fratelli di Gesù" nominati nei Vangeli[2] sono intesi, secondo la visione della Chiesa cattolica e ortodossa,  nonché dei primi riformatori protestanti, non come figli di Maria ma  cugini o fratellastri. In particolare, la tradizione ortodossa li  definisce figli di un precedente matrimonio di Giuseppe. La tradizione  protestante recente e contemporanea, pur ammettendo il concepimento  verginale di Gesù in Maria, *non le riconosce la verginità perpetua,  considerando i fratelli come figli di Maria e Giuseppe avuti dopo la  nascita di Gesù.*
> In base al dogma, Maria viene comunemente chiamata "Maria Vergine" ed è detta "la Vergine" per antonomasia.
> ...


Fai un po' di confusione:
Partiamo da qui: il cristianesimo è un calderone che accoglie tutte le confessioni religiose professate a partire da questo ceppo. Cristo. Cristo dice: Tu sei Pietro e su questa pietra io fonderò la mia chiesa. Pietro morì martire a Roma. 
A questo calderone appartengono gli ortodossi, poi tutte le chiesi riformate protestanti: luterani, calvinisti, evangelici, anglicani...e bla bli blabla...

I geova e l'Islam non c'entrano un cazzo.
Altrimenti finirai per confondere Krsna con il Cristo.

Giustamente un conto sono i dogmi.
Un conto sono le tradizioni.
Non parliamo poi dei formulari e dei riti.

Non so dirti come mai Roma sia divenuta sede del papato...so solo che i primi cristiani andarono a roma a predicare...e finivano tutti...in un certo modo, poi si radunavano nelle catacombae, e infine si convertì il primo imperatore romano...cristiano di cui non ricordo il nome. 
So comunque che i rapporti tra ebrei e romani non furono mai idilliaci, come non lo furono mai tra ebrei e resto del mondo, e che i romani rasero al suolo gerusalemme nel 73 d.c.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai un po' di confusione:
> Partiamo da qui: il cristianesimo è un calderone che accoglie tutte le confessioni religiose professate a partire da questo ceppo. Cristo. Cristo dice: Tu sei Pietro e su questa pietra io fonderò la mia chiesa. Pietro morì martire a Roma.
> A questo calderone appartengono gli ortodossi, poi tutte le chiesi riformate protestanti: luterani, calvinisti, evangelici, anglicani...e bla bli blabla...
> 
> ...


Cioe' non sai nemmeno su cosa si fonda e si arroga di possedere l'Universalita' la tua chiesa cattolica romana per dominare le altre e ti esibisci a parlare di ste robe?

oltre che della palla di Pietro primo papa di Roma, anche della truffa sulla donazione Costantiniana, ti ha detto niente la mamma?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2011)

Ufffa!  ... sempre a parlare di me  *Mari*a di qua, *Mari*a di la, *Mari*a sopra e *Mari*a sotto  ... BASTA! :incazzato: ... *io* di figli vi posso assicurare che ne ho avuto solo *1 *.


Smettetela di malignare!

:ar:


































:sorriso2:​


----------



## Nausicaa (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi certo concordo con te su una cosa: che si versi sangue innocente, per discorsi di fede, è ignobile. Ma è successo...*almeno i cristiani non uccidono come gli islamici*...eh?
> Non c'è nessuna guerra santa da combattere...
> Anche se dire che Bush è cristiano ci vuole tutta...



Uhm... uccidere ha comunque come risultato che una vita non c'è più.
E sinceramente, dimmi come far esplodere innocenti con una bomba sia peggiore -o migliore- che passare a filo di spada gli abitanti di una intera città dicendo "fateli fuori tutti, Dio sceglierà i suoi".

No, non c'è nessuna guerra santa da combattere, chiunque lo faccia, con qualunque mezzo, ai miei occhi è uguale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ????
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Bravo!

Un po' di buon senso e un minimo di conoscenza delle nozioni storiche portano a spiegazioni plausibili. Non è garantito che le conclusioni siano pura verità, ma poco ci manca.

Il fatto che 1) la Chiesa è infallibile, 2) Maria dichiarata vergine e 3) qualunque mozione contro i punti 1 e 2 è eresia, il dogma è perfetto. Peccato che non abbia ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' non sai nemmeno su cosa si fonda e si arroga di possedere l'Universalita' la tua chiesa cattolica romana per dominare le altre e ti esibisci a parlare di ste robe?
> 
> oltre che della palla di Pietro primo papa di Roma, anche della truffa sulla donazione Costantiniana, ti ha detto niente la mamma?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si ok...si hai ragione...si è andata come dici tu...sei un gran teologo...si...si...infatti anni di ecumenismo...hanno portato a quello che dici tu...si si...il problema dell'unità dei cristiani...fu creato appunto dalla chiesa di Roma...si la lotta per il papato oramai è all'arma bianca...infatti i cardinali hanno eletto un papa crucco...appunto che conosce bene il mondo protestante...che sa come fotterlo...si stermì...buonino...ti dò ragione...si...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papa


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elenco_dei_papi

Dai Stermì scrivi a wiki...magari modificano la voce eh?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elenco_dei_papi
> 
> Dai Stermì scrivi a wiki...magari modificano la voce eh?


se leggessi meglio, le risposte le avresti...

posti senza manco leggere...:mrgreen:

_Le Chiese protestanti non riconoscono alcuna autorità superiore al vescovo di Roma poiché la ritengono non conforme alle Sacre Scritture.  Al giorno d'oggi molte Chiese mantengono questa opinione, mentre altre  non escludono una forma di ministero papale, in prospettiva ecumenica,  sostanzialmente diversa dal primato papale attuale. La chiesa anglicana  ritiene che "Entro il suo più ampio ministero, il vescovo di Roma offre  un ministero specifico riguardante il discernimento della verità, come  un'espressione del primato universale." Tuttavia "Questo servizio  particolare è stato fonte di difficoltà e di fraintendimenti tra le  chiese."[3]_

vuoi ricordare tu come viene chiamato il papa dai protestanti?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

e questo lo sorvoliamo?

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scisma_d'Oriente-Occidente

e la truffa della donazione Costantiniana, la sorvoliamo anche?

sorvola sorvola... pero' non toglie che tu sostieni dei truffatori...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...almeno i cristiani non uccidono come gli islamici...eh?


Ah no?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ah no?


ma quando mai....

robette recenti e non ai tempi dei Catari...
----------------------------------------------------------

Campi di annientamento cattolici
È sorprendente come pochi sappiano che in Europa, negli anni della seconda Guerra Mondiale, non c'erano solamente i campi di concentramento nazisti. In Croazia, negli 1942-43, v'erano numerosi campi di sterminio, organizzati dai cattolici ustascia agli ordini del dittatore Ante Pavelic, un cattolico praticante ricevuto regolarmente dall'allora papa Pio XII. Vi erano persino campi di concentramento speciali per bambini! Nei campi croati venivano soppressi soprattutto serbi cristiano-ortodossi, ma anche un cospicuo numero di ebrei. Il più famigerato era il lager di Jasenovac; il suo comandante fu per un certo tempo un certo Miroslav Filipovic, un frate francescano
temuto con l'appellativo di «Bruder Tod» («Sorella Morte»). Qui, al pari dei nazisti, gli ustascia cattolici bruciavano le loro vittime nei forni, ma vivi, diversamente dai nazisti che prima avevano almeno ucciso le prede col gas. In Croazia, però, la maggior parte delle vittime veniva semplicemente soppressa, impiccata o fucilata. Il loro numero complessivo è stimato fra i trecentomila e i 600.000; e questo in un paese relativamente piccolo. - Molti uccisori erano monaci francescani, armati allora con mitragliatrici. Queste nefandezze perpetrate dai Croati era talmente spaventose, che persino alcuni ufficiali della sicurezza delle SS tedesche, in qualità di osservatori degli avvenimenti croati, protestarono direttamente con Hitler (il che lasciò peraltro indifferente il dittatore). Il papa però fu ben informato di queste atrocità, e non fece nulla per impedirle (MV). (Aggiunta dell'Autore: di fronte ai retroscena di questa storia, i reportage dei massmedia sul più recente conflitto serbo-croato nella regione balcanica, dal 1991 al 1995, ha assunto talvolta aspetti addirittura spettrali, giacché vi ricorrevano nomi di luoghi come Banja Luka, o di fiumi come la Sava, dove occasionalmente si rinvengono ancora oggi scheletri di persone assassinate mezzo secolo fa).

-----------------------------------------------------------------

che siano gli stessi Ustascia di Pavelic ed egli stesso che scapparono in sud America con i nazisti grazie al Vaticano dalla via dei topi  e con l'Organizzazione Odessa???...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ah no?


Embè...dipende come la vedi...
Mi pare che gli unici casi di uccisioni e guerre pretestuose siano state le crociate, e la volontà di opporsi alle invasioni turche.
Poi abbiamo ovviamente tutti i casini che ci furono nello stato della chiesa, pare che ad esempio le carceri fossero molto dure.
Abbiamo grandi tensioni per motivi ( religiosi o politici) In Irlanda del Nord...
Io volevo dire che il cristianesimo si è imposto con la predicazione e non con la violenza.
Oddio, ora non so dirti, se nelle missioni la chiesa ha minacciato con la scimitarra le conversioni.
So che in molte parti i missionari sono stati perseguitati...se penso solo ai veneti, penso a Mosimien in Cina anni 50, centr'america anni 80...

  A livello missionario nel ’900 la Provincia si è rivolta alla Cina (si ricorda il p. Fulgenzio Pasini e la missione nello Shensi, nonché la missione di Hankow con il vescovo mons. Rosà). Dopo l’espulsione dei missionari dalla Cina, essi ripresero la loro opera di evangelizzazione missionaria in Giappone, nelle Filippine, nella Papua Nuova Guinea. Nello stesso periodo la Provincia, rispondendo ad un forte impulso missionario, si rivolse anche alla Guinea Bissau, al Guatemala ed El Salvador, Argentina. Non mancarono i martiri: p. Angelico Melotto (1923), p. Epifanio Pegoraro (1935), p. Clemente Gatti (1952), p. Cosma Spessoto (1980) e p. Tullio Maruzzo (1981).


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

*Massacri in Ruanda*
Anno 1994: nel giro di pochi mesi, nel piccolo Stato africano del Ruanda, vengono massacrate diverse centinaia di migliaia di civili. In apparenza, si trattava d'un conflitto tra i gruppi etnici degli Hutu e dei Tutsi (Watussi). Per parecchio tempo, si udirono soltanto delle voci su un coinvolgimento del clero cattolico. Negli organi di stampa cattolici furono pubblicate strane smentite; e questo prima che qualcuno avesse accusato ufficialmente di complicità dei componenti della chiesa cattolica. Senonché, il 10 ottobre 1996, l'emittente radio S2 - tutt'altro che critica nei riguardi del cristianesimo - reca nel notiziario S2 Aktuell delle ore 12 la seguente notizia:
«Sacerdoti e suore anglicani, ma soprattutto cattolici, sono gravemente accusati di aver preso parte attiva all'assassinio di indigeni. In particolare, il comportamento d'un religioso cattolico ha tenuto desto per mesi l'interesse della pubblica opinione, non solo nella capitale ruandese Kigali. Era parroco nella chiesa della Sacra Famiglia, ed è accusato di aver ucciso dei tutsi nei modi più atroci. Sono rimaste incontestate deposizione di testimoni secondo cui il religioso, col revolver alla cintola, fiancheggiava bande saccheggiatrici di Hutu. Nella sua parrocchia, in effetti, era avvenuta una sanguinosa strage di Tutsi che avevano cercato scampo in quel tempio. Perfino oggi, due anni dopo, vi sono molti cattolici a Kigali che, per la complicità a loro avviso dimostrata d'una parte dei sacerdoti, non mettono più piede nelle chiese della città. Quasi non v'è chiesa nel Ruanda in cui fuggitivi e profughi - donne, bambini, vecchi - non siano stati brutalmente picchiati e massacrati al cospetto della croce. Vi sono testimonianze in base alle quali i religiosi hanno rivelato i nascondigli dei Tutsi, lasciandoli in balìa delle milizie Hutu armate di machete. Nel frattempo, si son date prove schiaccianti del fatto che, durante il genocidio in Ruanda, anche monache cattoliche si sono macchiate di gravi colpe. In questo contesto, si fa costante menzione di due benedettine, rifugiatesi intanto in un monastero belga per sottrarsi al corso della giustizia ruandese. Secondo testimonianze concordi di superstiti, una aveva chiamato i sicari hutu, introducendoli da migliaia di tutsi che avevano cercato rifugio nel suo convento. Con la forza, i morituri erano stati cacciati dal chiostro e tosto soppressi in presenza della suora. Anche la seconda benedettina aveva collaborato direttamente con le bande assassine delle milizie hutu; anche di questa suora testimoni oculari affermano che avesse
assistito freddamente, senza reagire in alcun modo, a come i nemici venivano macellati. Alle due donne si contesta addirittura (in base a precise testimonianze) di aver fornito ai killer il petrolio con cui le vittime vennero bruciate vive» (S 2)
Questa notizia ha ricevuto un'appendice. Ecco il messaggio della BBC:
Priests get death sentence for Rwandan genocide: BBC NEWS April 19, 1998
A court in Rwanda has sentenced two Roman Catholic priests to death for their role in the genocide of 1994, in which up to a million Tutsis and moderate Hutus were killed. Pope John Paul said the priests must be made to account for their actions. Different sections of the Rwandan church have beeen widely accused of playing an active role in the genocide of 1994...
Come si vede, per il cristianesimo il medioevo non è mai veramente concluso. La cosa che spaventa più che mai, è, in tutti i casi, che ogni nuova generazione di cristiani nega e contesta i delitti e le nefandezze che la precedente generazione dei suoi correligionari ha commesso in nome della fede cristiana! Oppure, qualora non sia più possibile negare, si limita ad affermare di sfuggita: oh, ma quelli non erano buoni cattolici, non erano veri cristiani! Cristiani belli e buoni sono solamente quelli che amano il prossimo loro, che fanno il bene e vogliono la pace... eccetera, eccetera. Come se, parlando di se stessi, queste cose non le affermassero i fedeli di qualsivoglia religione del mondo!


«Ogni qualvolta sento i cristiani parlare di morale, mi sento quasi rivoltare lo stomaco» Karl-Heinz Deschner


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quando mai....
> 
> robette recenti e non ai tempi dei Catari...
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Non conoscevo questa storia, e mi amareggia. 
Ma appunto nella chiesa si trova di tutto proprio di tutto...
E non ci si può fare proprio nulla...nulla..nulla...
Mah...povero Pio XII...papa di tutti i cristiani...anche dei nazisti...ma secondo te, che cosa poteva fare il vaticano? 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papa_Pio_XII


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quando mai....
> 
> robette recenti e non ai tempi dei Catari...
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Ah ecco funziona così...quel mondo...
Da un lato ci sta fra morte e dall'altro ci sta...
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massimiliano_Maria_Kolbe

L'eterna lotta tra il Bene e il Male no?
Due francescani...due vite differenti...


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non conoscevo questa storia, e mi amareggia.
> Ma appunto nella chiesa si trova di tutto proprio di tutto...
> E non ci si può fare proprio nulla...nulla..nulla...
> Mah...povero Pio XII...papa di tutti i cristiani...anche dei nazisti...ma secondo te, che cosa poteva fare il vaticano?
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papa_Pio_XII


Gli ebrei le cose come andarono le conoscono perfettamente, tanto e' vero l'hanno ritenuto indegno nel museo dell'olocausto Yad Vashem..._


_http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CC0QhgIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fit.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FYad_Vashem&rct=j&q=yos%20vashem&ei=KRoyTe-SK4jqOeuxnbYC&usg=AFQjCNF-OpdI6p6SszrVtp6RI4hXUjPnQA&cad=rja


----------



## Sterminator (15 Gennaio 2011)

*Le vittime di Wojtyla*
Giovanni Paolo II passa per essere un papa pellegrino, disposto a spostarsi ovunque per dire una parola di pace, e pronto a dialogare con chiunque.
La realtà «interna» è invece diametralmente opposta all'immagine che è stata costruita su Wojtyla: nella Chiesa cattolica è vietato dissentire dal papa polacco, pena il silenzio, l'allontanamento, la perdita del posto. Un tempo si rischiava il rogo, quindi bisogna riconoscere che qualche passo avanti si è fatto. Del resto, la Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede non è che la vecchia Santa Inquisizione, riverniciata con un nuovo nome.
Le vittime degli strali vaticani cominciano ad essere parecchie: viene pubblicata qui una lista delle personalità più prestigiose, precisando che si tratta, comunque, di un elenco incompleto. Molte di loro sono colpevoli di «inculturazione»: ovvero di cercare di «adeguare» la religione cattolica alle culture locali, e non viceversa.
TISSA BALASURIYA: teologo cingalese, prima scomunicato, poi riammesso nella Chiesa, sostenitore dell'inculturazione e di tesi non ortodosse sull'immacolata concezione (per maggiori informazioni, in inglese, clicca qui).
LEONARDO BOFF: francescano brasiliano, fondatore della «Teologia della Liberazione». Nel 1985 la Chiesa lo costrinse al silenzio (per maggiori informazioni, in inglese, clicca qui).
PAUL COLLINS: teologo e scrittore australiano, è stato costretto ad abbandonare il sacerdozio dopo essere stato messo sotto inchiesta dalla Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede a causa delle sue opinioni sull'infallibilità del papa e dello strapotere della curia vaticana.
CHARLES CURRAN: sacerdote statunitense, per le sue opinioni non allineate sulla dottrina cattolica in materia sessuale perse nel 1987 la cattedra di Teologia Morale all'Università cattolica di Washington.
EUGEN DREWERMANN: sacerdote, psicoterapeuta e scrittore tedesco, gli viene revocata la facoltà di insegnare presso la cattedra di Teologia e Storia delle Religioni dell'Università di Paderborn. Si è autosospeso.
JACQUES DUPUIS: gesuita belga, sostenitore anch'egli dell'inculturazione: da due anni sotto inchiesta, e privato della facoltà di insegnare (per maggiori informazioni, in inglese, clicca qui)
JACQUES GAILLOT: vescovo francese, vicino ai poveri ed agli immigrati, viene rimosso nel 1995 dalla sede di Evreux e spostato alla sede di Partenia: una diocesi algerina inesistente. Si è costituito allora un movimento internazionale di solidarietà verso il vescovo, di cui si trova traccia al sito http://www.partenia.org/ita/index.htm.
JEANNINE GRAMICK: suora scolastica statunitense, fondatrice con padre Nugent di New Ways Ministry, un progetto pastorale rivolto a gay e lesbiche. Diffidata dal Vaticano a svolgere qualsiasi azione «che coinvolga persone omosessuali».
JOSEF IMBACH: frate minore francescano di origine svizzera, teologo, anch'egli posto sotto inchiesta dalla Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede. L'accusa: aver pubblicato un libro nel quale assume una posizione «scettica» sui miracoli descritti nel Nuovo Testamento.
*HANS KUNG*: teologo svizzero, (ex insegnante di Ratzinger) liquidato dalla cattedra di Teologia all'Università di Tubingen per aver messo in dubbio il dogma dell'infallibilità della Chiesa.
LUIGI LOMBARDI VALLAURI: professore italiano, esonerato dall'insegnamento presso la cattedra di Filosofia del Diritto all'Università cattolica di Milano per aver espresso opinioni non allineate sul magistero papale e sul concetto di una «pena eterna» comminata da dio. Per maggiori informazioni, clicca qui.
NOI SIAMO CHIESA: movimento nato nel 1995 in Austria, che ha inviato diverse lettere al papa chiedendogli maggiore apertura dottrinaria, lettere che hanno raccolto diversi milioni di firme e che non hanno, tuttora, ricevuto alcuna risposta. Il loro sito: http://www.we-are-church.org/it/.
EDWARD SCHILLEBEECKX: teologo olandese, più volte messo sotto inchiesta dalla Congregazione per la Dottrina delle Fede per le sue opinioni non allineate, in special modo sul divorzio.
RAUL VERA LOPEZ: vescovo messicano, coadiutore di Samuel Ruiz nella diocesi di san Cristobal de Las Casas nel Chiapas di cui era considerato il successore naturale, è stato destinato recentemente ad altro incarico nonostante le proteste della popolazione. Inviato a «normalizzare» la situazione, in seguito è stato ritenuto troppo comprensivo verso le ragioni degli zapatisti Clicca qui per maggiori dettagli. Recentemente anche Samuel Ruiz è stato messo sotto inchiesta dal Vaticano con l'accusa, non provata, di avere ordinato delle diaconesse.
MARCIANO VIDAL: teologo spagnolo, sotto inchiesta per anni da parte della Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede. Costretto a ritrattare le sue teorie «non ortodosse» su contraccezione, aborto e fecondazione artificiale.
ALESSANDRO “ALEX” ZANOTELLI: comboniano italiano, venne silurato dalla direzione del periodico Nigrizia in quanto sostenitore dell'inculturazione.


DOCUMENTAZIONE SULL'ARGOMENTO
• Juan Arias. L'enigma Wojtyla. Borla 1986.
• Carlo Cardìa. Karol Wojtyla. Vittoria e tramonto. Donzelli 1994.
• Filippo Gentiloni. Karol Wojtyla. Nel segno della contraddizione. Baldini & Castoldi 1996.
• Mario Alighiero Manacorda e Giovanni Franzoni. Le ombre di Wojtyla. Editori Riuniti 1999.
• Luigi Sandri. L'ultimo papa re. Datanews 1996.
• Marcello Vigli. «Papato e restaurazione» in I giubilei del Novecento. Datanews 1999.

Tutti questi libri affrontano direttamente, in forma critica, l'operato di Giovanni Paolo II.


----------



## Mari' (15 Gennaio 2011)

Stermi', rilassati  stai su Tradimentopuntonet :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Gli ebrei le cose come andarono le conoscono perfettamente, tanto e' vero l'hanno ritenuto indegno nel museo dell'olocausto Yad Vashem..._
> 
> 
> _http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CC0QhgIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fit.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FYad_Vashem&rct=j&q=yos%20vashem&ei=KRoyTe-SK4jqOeuxnbYC&usg=AFQjCNF-OpdI6p6SszrVtp6RI4hXUjPnQA&cad=rja


Embè a sentire gli ebrei, nella seconda guerra mondiale sono morti solo loro. Figuriamoci se gli ebrei mettono un papa nei loro musei. Loro sono i fratelli maggiori eh? A cui tutto è dovuto, perchè sono il popolo eletto.
Ma ripeto la mia domanda: cosa poteva fare il papa e il vaticano contro la seconda guerra mondiale?
Chiamare in concistoro: Hitler, Churchill, Mussolini, Stalin, Tito, Roosvelt e dire...adesso basta a fare i bambini cattivi...fate la pace e stiamo tutti in pace?
Un papa più di parlare e fare appelli alla pace, non ascoltati, che altro può fare? Nulla.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *Le vittime di Wojtyla*
> Giovanni Paolo II passa per essere un papa pellegrino, disposto a spostarsi ovunque per dire una parola di pace, e pronto a dialogare con chiunque.
> La realtà «interna» è invece diametralmente opposta all'immagine che è stata costruita su Wojtyla: nella Chiesa cattolica è vietato dissentire dal papa polacco, pena il silenzio, l'allontanamento, la perdita del posto. Un tempo si rischiava il rogo, quindi bisogna riconoscere che qualche passo avanti si è fatto. Del resto, la Congregazione per la Dottrina della Fede non è che la vecchia Santa Inquisizione, riverniciata con un nuovo nome.
> Le vittime degli strali vaticani cominciano ad essere parecchie: viene pubblicata qui una lista delle personalità più prestigiose, precisando che si tratta, comunque, di un elenco incompleto. Molte di loro sono colpevoli di «inculturazione»: ovvero di cercare di «adeguare» la religione cattolica alle culture locali, e non viceversa.
> ...


Parliamone. 
La parola dialogo questa sconosciuta per l'utente sterminator.
Ma vi ricordate l'esordio di Giovanni Paolo II? Quante polemiche e casini? Ciò lui voleva andare dappertutto, anche dove non era ben accetto dai governanti. Allora si disse, la gente nel mondo muore di fame, e lui spende e spande in giro a viaggetti.
Nella realtà interna, lui è stato un papa estremamente integralista. Estremamente.
In un'epoca di continui cambiamenti sociali, etici, morali ecc..ecc..ecc...lui in sostanza ha detto solo questo: Miei cari, cardinali, vescovi, preti, suore e laici: la dottrina della chiesa è questa. E io ne sono il garante. Chi non ci sta, chi non ci vuole stare, fuori dai coglioni. Nessuna concessione in nessun campo.
A me colpisce molto, che da questo elenco, spuntino solo dei piccoli nei, perchè le randellate che lui ha dato ai vari baroni...sono state epiche. Non ha detto per filantropia, qua siamo tutti amiconi, facciamo entrare cani e porci. No.
Poi una cosa sfugge a tanti.
La chiesa, piaccia o non piaccia, ha una struttura piramidale rigidissima. 
In buonissima sostanza lui ha detto a me, che appartengo alla categoria più bassa, del laicato, e che sono un peccatore.
Vuoi vivere come cazzo ti pare? Ok.
Ricordati solo che per questi punti qui, non sei congruente e in linea con l'insegnamento della chiesa.
Se una roba è peccato, lo è per tutti quelli che condividono la nostra fede, ma se tu vuoi farti un dio, a tua misura, liberissimo, io non lo posso fare. Quindi, caro conte, scopati chi ti pare, ma sei un adultero. L'unica cosa, conte, se cambi idea, la porta è sempre aperta. 

Mi è venuto in mente una cosa di questo papa, l'unico incontro abbastanza vicino che ho avuto con lui, e fu nel 1990, per i festeggiamenti dell'università di bologna. Porte chiuse, io c'ero con altri solo perchè eravamo del coro. Chiuse le porte dell'aula magna, davanti a tutti i docenti, ha alzato lo sguardo, ha visto che non c'erano tanti giornalisti e casini vari, ha lasciato da parte l'etichetta e ha fatto un discorso a ruota libera, che so che non è piaciuto per niente a Roversi Monaco. O per lo meno, che non era quello che lui pretendeva di sentirsi dire.
Sono stati tutti zitti però, nessuno ha alzato la mano per dire a.

Da quel che ho capito, comunque, è stato un uomo, che è stato sulle balle a parecchia gente, anche e soprattutto in seno alla chiesa. 
Ma sulle "verità" di fede: nessuna concessione e nessun compromesso.

Posso capire eh?
Infatti solo i demagoghi...qualunquisti riescono ad ottenere il plauso di tutti. 
Ma è solo la mia personale opinione.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2011)

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viaggi_apostolici_di_Giovanni_Paolo_II

Quanto denaro sprecato invano eh?
Solo per fare girare un papa per il mondo...incredibile...tutti viaggi pagati con i nostri soldi di contribuenti...robe da matti...ma in che paese viviamo...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2011)

Essere in meditazione vuol dire vivere una vita da ribelle, avventurosa e coraggiosa.
    L'altro modo di vivere è fingere di vivere - è la via dell'ego.
    La società ti rispetta soltanto se sei una pecora...

-- Papa Giovanni Paolo II (Karol Wojtyla)


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè a sentire gli ebrei, nella seconda guerra mondiale sono morti solo loro. Figuriamoci se gli ebrei mettono un papa nei loro musei. Loro sono i fratelli maggiori eh? A cui tutto è dovuto, perchè sono il popolo eletto.
> Ma ripeto la mia domanda: cosa poteva fare il papa e il vaticano contro la seconda guerra mondiale?
> Chiamare in concistoro: Hitler, Churchill, Mussolini, Stalin, Tito, Roosvelt e dire...adesso basta a fare i bambini cattivi...fate la pace e stiamo tutti in pace?
> Un papa più di parlare e fare appelli alla pace, non ascoltati, che altro può fare? Nulla.


Queste cose non si possono leggere. Consiglio una visita a qualche campo di sterminio.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Queste cose non si possono leggere. Consiglio una visita a qualche campo di sterminio.


Fatta.
Ma mi rendo conto e insisto su sto punto, che non furono sterminati solo gli ebrei, ma anche una miriade di altre persone che nessuno ricorda e di cui nessuno parla, colpevoli di essere down, oppositori, dissidenti, zingari...
Io vorrei solo che ci fosse il ricordo anche di 65 milioni di morti.
Nulla di personale, ma quel popolo lì, in tutta la sua storia ha sempre avuto problemi ed è sempre stato perseguitato...se parti dagli egiziani...gliene sono capitate di cose agli ebrei.
Come sai...i casini in Palestina...sono tutt'altro che risolti.
Un motivo ci sarà eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Gennaio 2011)

E' importante conoscere e approfondire certi argomenti.

La conoscenza migliore è quella che indaga e arriva anche a mettere in discussione gli insegnamenti più o meno imposti.
Mi sembra di capire che la religione è uno di quegli insegnamenti.

Distinguerei quello che un POTERE POLITICO-ECONOMICO come la Chiesa Cattolica deve mettere in atto per imporsi e mantenere un ordine costituito (politico-economico) da ciò che essa insegna alle persone con lo scopo di migliorare la qualità della loro vita interiore. Perchè è indubbio che molta gente ricavi benessere leggendo ascoltando,meditando e cercando di applicare gli insegnamenti del Vangelo.

Noi, volenti o nolenti, siamo imbevuti di cultura cattolica: certe categorie mentali come il peccato, il perdono, l'amore per il prossimo non ce le toglierà più nessuno.

Io vorrei chiedere  un consiglio a Sterminator: una volta conosciute quelle verità riguardanti la Chiesa che essa si premura di non divulgare, cosa possono fare nel concreto le persone?
Smettere di credere immantinente?
Smettere di battezzare i figli?
Sostituire l'insegnamento cristiano con qualcos'altro?

Voglio dire: io ci sono nel mezzo, cerco consigli.


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Queste cose non si possono leggere. Consiglio una visita a qualche campo di sterminio.


* "Araba fenice, il tuo nome è Gaza" - di Fulvio Grimaldi*

http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3201


Purtroppo nel blog di Fulvio Grimaldi troverai solo la sigla iniziale, i video sono stati ritirati 
http://www.fulviogrimaldicontroblog.info/documentario01.asp

MK, Israele e' una crudele brutta bestia, peggio degli SS nazisti


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' importante conoscere e approfondire certi argomenti.
> 
> La conoscenza migliore è quella che indaga e arriva anche a mettere in discussione gli insegnamenti più o meno imposti.
> Mi sembra di capire che la religione è uno di quegli insegnamenti.
> ...



Hai espresso magnificamente. Grazie per il tuo contributo, davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' importante conoscere e approfondire certi argomenti.
> 
> La conoscenza migliore è quella che indaga e arriva anche a mettere in discussione gli insegnamenti più o meno imposti.
> Mi sembra di capire che la religione è uno di quegli insegnamenti.
> ...


E magari è perfino battezzato e non ha il coraggio di farsi togliere quel sacramento dalla testa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
io per scelta sono molto vicino al mondo protestante, lo sento più mio, anche per affinità culturali, ma ogni volta che sono stato in Germania, ho capito quanto hai ragione tu.
Ma fidati co le cose vanno male...certe persone sono le prime ad attaccarsi a san gennaro, a padrepio, ad amuleti vari...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sai no la cultura fatalista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E' lo stato che deve fare non ioooooooooooo....XD:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> * "Araba fenice, il tuo nome è Gaza" - di Fulvio Grimaldi*
> 
> http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3201
> 
> ...


E chi mantiene in piedi il casino?
Chi sovvenziona Israele?
Gli americani eh? O piuttosto gli ebrei americani...
Guarda Marì che a me il rabbino di Budapest ha detto che a loro sta bene avere mandato in Israele...una certa fetta di popolo...quella appunto...fatalità non ricca...che le lotte tra le dodici tribù sono ancora in auge eh?
Bellissimo uno tira un sasso...noi rispondiamo con i carri armati...stupendo...
Vi abbiamo dato uno stato vi vanno bene i confini? Si...
Il giorno dopo giù ad attaccare tutti i vicini...egitto, siria, libano...e avanti...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai espresso magnificamente. Grazie per il tuo contributo, davvero.


La contessa oggi è munifica...si vede che sta bene


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2011)

*ZA ZA AZN ...*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UalkidB1DRM​


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E' importante conoscere e approfondire certi argomenti.
> 
> La conoscenza migliore è quella che indaga e arriva anche a mettere in discussione gli insegnamenti più o meno imposti.
> Mi sembra di capire che la religione è uno di quegli insegnamenti.
> ...


vuoi consigli?

e la tua autodeterminazione di donna emancipata e' in sciopero?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2011)

*domenica 16 gennaio 2011*

* PAPE SATA'N, PAPE SATA'N ALEPPE! E ricordiamoci dell'Honduras. *​ 


_Quanti si tengono or là sù gran regi_
_che qui staranno come porci in brago,_
_di sé lasciando orribili dispregi!_
(Dante Alighieri, Inferno, VIII, 49-51)





​*Tra nazi ci si intende*
Ma che sorpresa! Il Nazinger beatifica - contro i regolamenti, ma il socio Marchionne garantisce che non contano nulla - il predecessore amico di Pinochet e Videla e cappellano della Cia con i finanziamenti del mafioso (probabile assassino di papa Luciani) Marcinkus all'infiltrato Walesa. Urla contro coppie di fatto e nascite e morti autogestite, fa dei cristiani, millennari persecutori di tutti gli altri, le vittime massime (all'israeliana), sprofonda nel silenzio sui musulmani massacrati in giro per il mondo dalla cupola di cui fa parte. Addobbato come un incubo di Bulgari, ripropone il modello del satrapo bizantino. La romana Chiesa si conferma carcinoma dell'umanità. Perfetto socio colluso-colliso della cupola genocida mondiale.

http://fulviogrimaldi.blogspot.com/2011/01/pape-satan-pape-satan-aleppe.html


:mrgreen:  :carneval: :mexican: :rotfl: che mattacchione il Grimaldi :mrgreen:  ma quante verita' espone :up:


----------



## MK (16 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vuoi consigli?
> 
> e la tua autodeterminazione di donna emancipata *e' in sciopero*?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma lo sciopero esiste ancora o dobbiamo aspettare  il risultato di un altro referendum?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E magari è perfino battezzato e non ha il coraggio di farsi togliere quel sacramento dalla testa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> io per scelta sono molto vicino al mondo protestante, lo sento più mio, anche per affinità culturali, ma ogni volta che sono stato in Germania, ho capito quanto hai ragione tu.
> Ma fidati co le cose vanno male...certe persone sono le prime ad attaccarsi a san gennaro, a padrepio, ad amuleti vari...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sai no la cultura fatalista...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E' lo stato che deve fare non ioooooooooooo....XD:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si, sono battezzato nonostante mio padre fosse comunista ed avesse fatto il partigiano nelle Brigate Garibaldi e con il prete che quando lo seppe non volle manco farlo sposare....la merda...:mrgreen:

dopo un po' di bordello in chiesa, poi acconsenti'... :mrgreen:

mio padre di sposarsi in chiesa, se ne sbatteva il caiser, era la famiglia di mia madre che ci teneva, percio' vale la risposta che ho dato alla Chiara...

io poi ho fatto altri percorsi e mi sono allontanato definitivamente dalla chiesa, sposandomi solo civilmente, pero' ho ritenuto di far battezzare lo stesso mia figlia perche' decidesse lei dopo....infatti mi ha dato tante soddisfazione in seguito, essendo radicale ed allergica ai preti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque anche per te stessa risposta...

sei solo un numero sui registri perche' di osservante non hai un cazzo...

onestamente osservi solo il tuo ombellico e ne sei parecchio indegno sia per fregiarti del titolo, sia per far parte dell'Ecclesia......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2011)

Stermi' i preti non sono tutti uguali  , credimi.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi' i preti non sono tutti uguali  , credimi.


Ma lo so benissimo...


----------



## Daniele (16 Gennaio 2011)

Un mio amico prete è ingengnere per esempio =) Persona stimabilissima, aiuta tante persone davvero (ha aiutato anche me se per questo) un esempio per la chiesa stessa. Adesso oltre a tutto quello che fa progetta alcuni lavori per alcune chiese :sonar:


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *domenica 16 gennaio 2011*
> 
> * PAPE SATA'N, PAPE SATA'N ALEPPE! E ricordiamoci dell'Honduras. *​
> 
> ...




*.*

16/01/2011 19:54

COmmento: schifoso.


Partono le cricchette eh?

Ed e' anche palese da dove e' partito ... il commento vale 6 punti  :mrgreen:


La mia risposta non puo' che essere:












MESCHINITA', RICCA/CONDITA DI VIGLIACCHERIA E DOPPIOGIOCHISMO (*).

http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionar...mo.aspx?idD=1&Query=doppiogiochismo&lettera=D


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





​


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un mio amico prete è ingengnere per esempio =) Persona stimabilissima, aiuta tante persone davvero (ha aiutato anche me se per questo) un esempio per la chiesa stessa. Adesso oltre a tutto quello che fa progetta alcuni lavori per alcune chiese :sonar:


Daniele conosci questo prete:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=109732&postcount=1


----------

